# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Les programmeurs savent-ils encore dvelopper avec un diteur de texte ?

## Gordon Fowler

*Les programmeurs savent-ils encore crire un code avec un diteur de texte ?*
*Certains ingnieurs stars de Microsoft pensent que non et le regrette fortement*


Les programmeurs "stars" de Microsoft prfrent les anciennes mthodes pour crire leurs codes. Ces superstars ne quitteraient pour rien au monde leur diteur de texte.

Don Box par exemple, qui travaille aujourd'hui sur la programmation dclarative, avoue avec humour qu'il serait "_prt  tuer_" si on l'empchait de travailler avec cet outil.





Il comprend que la nouvelle gnration de programmeur veuille des outils graphiques. Il explique cependant qu'il n'a pas grandi avec eux et que ces habitudes sont donc toutes diffrentes. Il va plus loin : si les programmeurs ne savent plus faire leur travail avec un diteur, alors la profession serait en danger.

Jeffrey Snover va plus loin. Beaucoup plus loin.





Jeffrey Snover est le crateur de PowerShell, "_un interprteur de commandes et un langage de script pour l'administration des systmes, dvelopp sur .NET Framework, qui permet aux informaticiens de contrler et d'automatiser l'administration de Windows et des applications_".

Pour lui, les environnements graphiques de programmation ne servent  rien. Ou plus exactement, ils deviennent inutiles quand on en aurait le plus besoin. "Quand vous avez 5 trucs  grer, l'environnement graphique fonctionne", admet-il dans une interview lors du PDC, "_mais quand vous en avez 500, vous n'arrtez plus de zoomer puis de d-zoomer. Vous ne savez plus ce que vous faites. Pour moi, ce sont des crans de fume_".

Pourtant Microsoft est fortement impliqu dans les VPL (Visual Programming Language) notamment avec MVPL. Qu' cela ne tienne : les langages graphiques ne sont pas plbiscits en interne par ces super-stars, comme ButlerW. Lampson.





Butler W. Lampson est le laurat du Association for Computing Machinery's A.M. Turing Award 1992 et le co-auteur de 9 langages de programmation.

Pour lui, si les environnements graphiques permettent d'apprendre plus vite, ils permettraient surtout d'apprendre " se mentir" (sic) : "_personne ne peut jamais vous dire ce que signifie un diagramme UML !_", rigole-t-il.

Et tous de prdire un retour en force de l'diteur de texte selon la bonne vieille loi des cycles de mode qui stipule que ce qui est dmod aujourd'hui sera la tendance de demain.

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le pire bout de code que vous ayez vu : Qui l'a fait ? Pourquoi ? Pourquoi tait-il si horrible ?
 ::fleche::  Souhaiteriez-vous reprogrammer en C/C++ aprs des annes d'utilisation de .NET/C# et Java ? Pour ou contre le low level ? 

Les rubriques (actu, forum, tutos) de Dveloppez.com
 ::fleche::  .NET
 ::fleche::  Langages
 ::fleche::  Conception
 ::fleche::  Dveloppement Web


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez vous que les environnements visuels de programmation soient une mauvaise chose ?
 ::fleche::  Pour vous, n'est-on programmeur que si l'on sait dvelopper avec un diteur de texte ?

----------


## Invit

> Pensez vous que les environnements visuels de programmation soient une mauvaise chose ?


Un dveloppeur qui ne sait pas ce qui est fait derrire va droit au mur, ex : mon collgue qui sait pas faire une requte SQL sans le gnrateur de requte de SSMS ==> perf de merde a souhait.




> Pour vous, n'est-on programmeur que si l'on sait dvelopper avec un diteur de texte ?


Non, ces outils aident a la productivit si comme j'ai dit avant, on sait ce qui est gnr derrire : par exemple pour crer des interface desktop c'est utlra chiant de faire que compiler / modifier le code pour caller au pixel pres le cadre ou on doit entrer un texte.


Personnellement je dteste la plupart de ces outils et ils sont en gnral source a des problme de perf et de maintenabilit Ex : Dreamwaver, la pire bouse de l'humanit depuis celle d'un mammouth qui parait il faisait 500 tonnes, le rendu est acceptable mais le code source est pire que tout et au final on est dpendant de l'diteur graphique car quand on veut aller voir le code (ce qui arrive tout le temps si on fait une appli particulire) on en a des boutons.

Ces outils c'est le grand truc des confrence microsoft : "Regardez je fait une appli en 5 drag n drop, genial la techno non ?" et ben non en fait.

De manire gnrale un dveloppeur doit toujours savoir ce qui se passe dans son appli, au niveau les plus bas possible , un dveloppeur qui ne connait rien a l'assembleur va avoir du mal a comprendre la notion de handler en programmation objet et fera toujour des return d'objet qui sont en paramtre par exemple.

----------


## Leonhart

> si les programmeurs ne savent plus faire leur travail avec un diteur, alors la profession serait  en danger.


Tout est dit  ::ccool:: 

Si un programmeur ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe quand il clic sur "compiler", alors on va droit dans un mur. Quid de la mmoire ? de l'ASM ? ...

Aprs, les environnements graphiques permettent une bien meilleur ergonomie et au final, des gains de productivit...

----------


## MadCat34

*Pensez vous que les environnements visuels de programmation soient une mauvaise chose ?*
Je suis partag. D'un cot, cela permet de gagner du temps. Mais un dveloppeur doit connaitre ce qu'il se passe "derrire".

*Pour vous, n'est-on programmeur que si l'on sait dvelopper avec un diteur de texte ?* 
Les environnements visuelles ne sont intressant que pour les gains de productivit qu'ils amnent. Mais un bon programmeur doit pouvoir se passer de ce genre d'outils. J'ai utilis il y a quelques annes un diteur graphique pour crer des interfaces Swing...Le code gnr tait affreux, et la r-criture tait souvent oblig...
De mme pour des outils comme Dreamweaver...Oblig de mettre le nez dans le HTML pour supprimer le superflus.


Pour ma part, selon les langages, j'utilise ou pas ces environnements visuels.
Pour du web, un simple editeur de texte, style Notepad++ (pour la coloration syntaxique...au moins), me suffit.

Pour des applis Desktop, j'aime utiliser VS pour gnrer rapidement une maquette de l'interface. Mais je prfre la coder moi-mme aprs. De cette manire, le code est mieux organis et plus facilement maintenable.

----------


## fabrice91

Moi je suis pour le bte diteur de texte basique, genre vim  ::mrgreen:: 
Avec la coloration syntaxique c'est tout de mme propre...
Mais bon je ne fais pas de java et j'imagine que grer un projet java sous vim doit tre moins vident que sous eclipse !!!  :8O: 
Et en effet, la contrepartie c'est qu'au bout d'un moment, sans ton interface graphique, tu ne sais mme plus ce qu'il faut mettre en tte d'un script pour qu'il fonctionne !!!

----------


## waddle

Don Box : Ce qui met la profession en danger c'est SOAP dont il est  l'origine plutt que les outils graphiques.

Jeffrey Snover : il a cr un shell (avec 20 ans de retard), que sait-il du dveloppement ? Qui gre 500 trucs  la fois ? Une pieuvre ? Quelqu'un qui ne sait pas s'organiser ? Obiwan Kenobi ?

Butler W. Lampson : (66 ans quand mme...). Superbe exemple que celui d'UML... Que prconise-t-il alors pour faire de l'UML ? le papier ? Peut-tre le problme vient-il d'UML, non ? 

Le retour de l'diteur de texte... ben voyons. Ce n'est pas parce que les outils graphiques de Microsoft sont tous plus nuls les uns que les autres qu'il faut gnralis  l'ensemble du march.

Ils sont bien beaux tous ces "chercheurs" et "experts" mais il y a un truc qui s'appelle la productivit, dans la vrai vie c'est important. Et puis, mme si j'apprcie les diteurs de texte, pour atteindre la mme productivit que les outils graphiques modernes (si tant est que cela soit possible) il faut bien 20 ans de manipulation de la configuration de l'diteur.

----------


## chriscoolletoubibe

Bonjour, je ne suis pas un dveloppeur ayant 15 ans d'exprience,  vrai dire 6/7 et pourtant je prfre amplement taper mon code java sous eclipse (mme pour du swing si! si!).

Attention je ne suis pas contre l'ergonomie, je suis tout  fait pour les scripts et les assistants permettant par exemple de gnrer des" beans entity"  partir d'un SGBD plutt que de tout retaper  la mano ou permettant de faire un projet JEE vierge pr-configur.

S'il est vrai qu'utiliser des outils graphiques afin de dvelopper peut tre parfois plus rapide, je constate galement que le code gnr ressemble souvent  une bonne usine  gaz et la maintenance n'est pas toujours vidente (J'avoue que netbean sort son pingle du jeu concernant les Wysiwyg).

Un exemple tout bte, quand j'ai commenc le dveloppement WEB il y a qq annes en arrire (7 ans) j'utilisais le grand et magnifique FRONT PAGE (Beurk)
qui faisait un code tout  fait excutable sur IE et IIS, mais quand je regardais le code gnr: "Ouch!"  n'y rien comprendre... et c'est prcisment o je veux en venir: Beaucoup de dveloppeurs adorent le graphique, mais s'ils ne sont pas capable de pouvoir dvelopper en ligne de code, je pense que leur comprhension du langage ne sera pas bonne, voir inexistante s'ils ne se donnent pas la peine de regarder le code que produit l'AGL.

Bon je prends comme exemple l'HTML, ce n'est pas un langage de programmation me direz-vous...Bon il fallait bien commencer par quelque chose et le QBasic (mes premiers pas dans le dveloppement) n'avait pas d'outils de dveloppement graphique  

Cependant tant maintenant un dveloppeur NTIC (Java, php...) j'avais constat la mme chose pendant mon anne de licence entre les tudiants qui faisaient leurs IHM avec Swing en ligne de code et ceux qui utilisaient des outils graphiques.
Rsultat:  la main zro problme d'affichage quand on redimensionnait la fentre alors qu'en graphique, les tudiants (ne sachant pas utiliser correctement les diffrents Grid, GridBagLayout et j'en passe) pour palier au problme d'affichage faisaient un taille fixe inchangeable...

Enfin, voici juste mon opinion...

----------


## luxifer

Pour moi si un programmeur ne sait pas ce qui se passe quand il clique sur "compiler" ben c'est pas un programmeur...

Enfin bon c'est bien pratique un IDE pour faire des applications fentres, encore que maintenant avec WPF c'est du XAML donc plus besoin d'IDE  :;): 

Ou alors juste VIm :p (troll inside)

----------


## Invit

> Don Box : Ce qui met la profession en danger c'est SOAP dont il est  l'origine plutt que les outils graphiques.


SOAP met en danger notre profession ? Sans SOAP je passerai la moiti de ma journe  rien faire ^^ Tu peux dvelopper stp ? (mme si c'est pas le dbat a peut intresser).

----------


## souviron34

> ```
>  Pensez vous que les environnements visuels de programmation soient une mauvaise chose ?
> ```
> 
> Un dveloppeur qui ne sait pas ce qui est fait derrire va droit au mur, ex : mon collgue qui sait pas faire une requte SQL sans le gnrateur de requte de SSMS ==> perf de merde a souhait.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 ::ccool:: 






> S'il est vrai qu'utiliser des outils graphiques afin de dvelopper peut tre parfois plus rapide, je constate galement que le code gnr ressemble souvent  une bonne usine  gaz et la maintenance n'est pas toujours vidente (J'avoue que netbean sort son pingle du jeu concernant les Wysiwyg).



 ::ccool:: 


Tout est dit de mon opinion dans ces 2 posts...

----------


## waddle

> SOAP met en danger notre profession ? Sans SOAP je passerai la moiti de ma journe  rien faire ^^ Tu peut dvelopper stp ? (mme si c'est pas le dbat a peut intresser).


Bah vu que c'est un standard respect par personne de la mme manire, qui est trs en retrait en termes de performances et qui est utilis 90% du temps parce que c'est hype et pas parce que c'est justifi compar  d'autres protocoles plus lgers et plus interoprables.

Mais c'est pas le dbat :-)

----------


## loufab

parait qu'ils vont sortir un package Vi avec un code pour se pendre.  ::ccool:: 

bref c'est comme la scarification et autre auto-mutilation c'est rserv aux ados qui se cherchent... mince ils n'ont pas l'air d'ados sur les photos.  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## chriscoolletoubibe

J'ai oubli mon point de vue sur UML:
Je m'en sert toujours pour une nouvelle application quelque soit la taille. 
essentiellement du Usecase, pour tre sure de rien oublier
et des DCA et DCC. Pour le dveloppement objet cela me parait indispensable.

Bon aprs bien sure s'il s'agit de modifier une application juste pour ajouter une fonction  deux sous... c'est pas forcement utile.
Mais pour une application de gestion type ERP, je demande  voir le rsultat d'une personne qui  ngliger l'analyse.

Si 7 ans en arrire nous avions demander  un type de faire un logiciel de gestion utilisant un base de donnes... il aurait  coup sre fait une analyse en merise (mcd, etc...)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi les "vieux de la profession" (dsol j'avais presque envie de mettre "root's"  la place de vieux) qui ne comprennent pas l'objet critique  tout va les diagrammes uml...

----------


## Khleo

> Pensez vous que les environnements visuels de programmation soient une mauvaise chose ?


Tout dpend du comment on utilise ce genre d'outils: si on l'utilise comme d'un assistant ou si on l'utilise pour faire ce que l'on ne sait pas faire.

Personnellement j'utilise Dreamweaver car il m'aide  naviguer plus rapidement dans mon code. Mais je tape intgralement mon html, css, php ... car c'est vrai que le code gnr est loin d'tre optimis.

----------


## nicolofontana12

C'est vrai aussi qu'ils ont raison d'une part car le sens du mot codeur tend  perdre sens. Avec les editeurs graphiques comme netbean ou VS on a tendance  confondre un developpeur  un dessinateur.

D'autre part, nous sommes dans un monde press,ou le temps et le resultat compte beaucoup. Dans une entreprise on a rarement besoin la qualit du code mais plutot la qualit du resultat. Le client s'enfou de ce qui se trouve derriere l'ecran mais plutot que son besoin est satisfait. D'ou la necessit des environnement graphiques avec completion.


Je me rappelle tres bien que j'ai developp mon premier siteweb avec bloc note et appris  le langage C++ avec kwrite de ubuntu. Je remarque labas le manque de productivit.  Certe le code est bien structur mais le resultat n'est pas satisfaisant.

Alors je reviens alors  poser une question: *Que preferez vous entre la qualit du code avec un mois de dure de travail  et le resultat avec une semaine de dure?*

SIDIBE Ali-Broma

----------


## Louis Griffont

[MODE FRANCIS CABREL]
C'tAIt mIeux Avant
[/MODE FRANCIS CABREL]
 ::mouarf::

----------


## gege2061

> Enfin bon c'est bien pratique un IDE pour faire des applications fentres, encore que maintenant avec WPF c'est du XAML donc plus besoin d'IDE


Il ne faut pas confondre IDE et RAD. Et premier est rarement nuisible, pratique voir indispensable pour viter la multiplication des fentres (diteur de texte, console, aide, ...), le second est beaucoup plus discutable.

----------


## dams78

Bonjour,

Dsol mais pour moi les gars de Microsoft c'est pas trop une rfrence...

Pour ma part j'ai dcouvert la programmation en cours via emacs et cie, et c'est vrai que pour comprendre ce qu'il se passe derrire c'est le mieux.
Par contre quand le projet commence  devenir important, Eclipse je ne pourrai pas m'en passer.
Et je pense que la puissance d'un tel outil est justement que le code n'est pas cach,  tout moment on y a accs. L o un tel outil est indispensable  mon sens, c'est pour compiler le code, grer des builds, importer des paquets, tout cela rapidement.

Du coup je pense que pour apprendre  bien coder il faut mettre la main  la pate (avec un diteur) mais ensuite il faut savoir se faire aider afin de gagner du temps et de la productivit.

----------


## Arnaud F.

50% de mes dveloppements faits sous *vi*, le reste, dans un diteur de texte classique (pspad)

Ca se rsume  a et c'est au combien suffisant !

----------


## sidev

Pour une petite boutique je fais une application en quelques jours, pas besoin de coder toutes les interfaces  " mains nues". Mais pour une applic d'un grand restaurant qui tourne sur terminal de vente POS  ecran tactile, je prend le soin de coder de bonnes interfaces conviviales.

Il faut bien dans certains cas aller rapidement. Mais connaitre seulement les outils pour faire les choses rapidement cest ne pas tre professionnel du mtier (programmeur).  ::aie::

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Je code et j'ai toujours cod avec un simple diteur de texte. Emacs, KWrite, GEdit, ou VIM si je programme directement via une console SSH. Et Notepad++ si je suis contraint de dvelopper sous un sous-systme d'exploitation.

Programmer avec des clics de souris n'a jamais t de la programmation, je regrette. L'exemple donn prcdemment du gnrateur de requte SQL est particulirement frappant. Le vrai dveloppeur code tout en dur, pour un code propre, matris et efficace.

----------


## hugo123

> Je code et j'ai toujours cod avec un simple diteur de texte. Emacs, KWrite, GEdit, ou VIM si je programme directement via une console SSH. Et Notepad++ si je suis contraint de dvelopper sous un sous-systme d'exploitation.
> 
> Programmer avec des clics de souris n'a jamais t de la programmation, je regrette. L'exemple donn prcdemment du gnrateur de requte SQL est particulirement frappant. Le vrai dveloppeur code tout en dur, pour un code propre, matris et efficace.


C'est marrant, je trouve ton pseudo super en phase avec ce commentaire, du coup j'arrive pas  savoir si c'est du second degr  :;): 

En tout cas moi perso, je recommande mme de coder avec les ongles des doigts de pied pendant qu'on chasse sa nourriture du soir avec un arc dans la main gauche. Non parce que c'tait comme ca avant et ca marchait bien. D'ailleurs ceux qui savent pas comment vient la nourriture dans leur assiette ne savent pas programmer.

----------


## LittleBean

> Pour lui, les environnements graphiques de programmation ne servent  rien. Ou plus exactement, ils deviennent inutiles quand on en aurait le plus besoin. "Quand vous avez 5 trucs  grer, l'environnement graphique fonctionne", admet-il dans une interview lors du PDC, "mais quand vous en avez 500, vous n'arrtez plus de zoomer puis de d-zoomer. Vous ne savez plus ce que vous faites. Pour moi, ce sont des crans de fume".


Parce que quand on a 500 fichiers textes, on n a pas besoin naviguer dedans ? L'diteur de texte permet de les voir tous d'un coup sur son cran de faon lisible ? 
La solution paire de jumelle, mur de blanc de 10*10m et vido projecteur n'est pas accepte ::mouarf:: 




> "personne ne peut jamais vous dire ce que signifie un diagramme UML !", rigole-t-il.


C'est sens tre un des gars les plus comptant de Microsoft qui dit a ...
Genre il n'y a personne  Microsoft  savoir faire de l'uml .... a fait peur


Ils ont pas la mme tradition que nous au premier avril pour leur thanksgiving ? ::aie:: 


Perso j'alterne entre mes outils IDE, RAD, diteur de texte et autre selon mes besoins.
Je ne comprends pas ce besoin de juger une personne selon l'outil quel utilise ... c'est peut tre adapt dans son cas !!! 

Chacun a ses prfrences mais de l  dnigrer les autres ...

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> C'est marrant, je trouve ton pseudo super en phase avec ce commentaire, du coup j'arrive pas  savoir si c'est du second degr 
> 
> En tout cas moi perso, je recommande mme de coder avec les ongles des doigts de pied pendant qu'on chasse sa nourriture du soir avec un arc dans la main gauche. Non parce que c'tait comme ca avant et ca marchait bien. D'ailleurs ceux qui savent pas comment vient la nourriture dans leur assiette ne savent pas programmer.


...

J'tais *trs* srieux. Pourquoi tu me dnigres en prtendant que je "fais du second degr" parce que j'ai choisi de dvelopper  l'ancienne, et que j'ai mes raisons pour cela ? Uniquement parce que visiblement je ne partage pas ta vision du dveloppement ? C'est quoi cette manie de toujours prtendre que tout est un fake, une blague,  chaque fois qu'on te dit quelque chose ? Je n'ai pas de temps  perdre  venir raconter le contraire de ma pense sur un forum, ou  dire des btises comme tu le fais. Sur ce, va retourner bidouiller avec ton Visual Basic et laisse les vrais dveloppeurs en paix.

----------


## ixpe

C est clair, je prfre labourer un champ  la main, couper un arbre avec un silex, comme dans l'ancien temps... 
Je suis un cador dans ces disciplines (faut dire que l'on est pas bien nombreux  vouloir le faire)...

----------


## hugo123

> ...
> 
> J'tais *trs* srieux. Pourquoi tu me dnigres en prtendant que je "fais du second degr" parce que j'ai choisi de dvelopper  l'ancienne, et que j'ai mes raisons pour cela ? Uniquement parce que visiblement je ne partage pas ta vision du dveloppement ? C'est quoi cette manie de toujours prtendre que tout est un fake, une blague,  chaque fois qu'on te dit quelque chose ? Je n'ai pas de temps  perdre  venir raconter le contraire de ma pense sur un forum, ou  dire des btises comme tu le fais. Sur ce, va retourner bidouiller avec ton Visual Basic et laisse les vrais dveloppeurs en paix.



mdr, dsol que tu l'aies mal pris, je pense que tu ne connais pas les blagues "chuck norris" ou bien tu aurais fait le parrallle avec ton commentaire. Allez je t'en donne une pour que tu vois le rapport : 

Chuck norris a dj compt jusqu' l'infini... deux fois...


Si tu vois le rapport avec le sujet de la discussion et que ca te fait sourire, bravo, sinon tant pis. 

Pour la seconde partie de mon poste elle ne te visait pas directement mais je prends effectivement un peu en contre pieds l'attitude un peu passiste que j'ai l'habitude d'entendre en info. Parmi les meilleures remarques entendu : 
"La carte  perforer c'tait mieux, au moins les gens ils faisaient attention a ce qu'ils faisaient et codaient en une seule fois."

vi vi (...)

ps : pour info je ne fais pas de VB et je ne me permettrais d'ailleurs pas de dnigrer ce language que je ne connais pas ^^

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Merci, je suis parfaitement au courant des sites qui vantent mes exploits comme Chuck Norris Facts, mme si je trouve parfois cela exagr, en gnral cela me correspond bien.

En tout cas Chuck Norris lui-mme videmment code directement avec un diteur de texte, et pas un quelconque diteur visuel, a me parat tellement vident. Et vous n'avez pas envie de faire comme votre idole ? Ou alors vous prfrez vraiment rester sottement  coder avec un RAD parce que vous ne savez pas faire autrement ?  :;): 

En tout cas pour rester srieux, je ne trouve pas que le code pur et dur dans un diteur de texte soit dpass (contrairement aux exemples donns comme la carte perfore). C'est toujours d'actualit, pour pleins de raisons :
- Les RADs eux-mme, comment vous croyez qu'ils sont conus ?
- Les gnrateurs de code font toujours par exprience un code crade.
- Ils ne peuvent jamais prvoir tout, alors que quand on manipule le code soi-mme, la seule limite, c'est l'imagination.  :;): 
- Quand on fait du dveloppement Web ct serveur en PHP, ou des scripts pour automatiser la sauvegarde et la reprise sur panne de serveurs Unix, par exemple, j'ai d mal  imaginer un quelconque RAD dans ce genre de domaines.

----------


## cf1020

100% d'accord avec ce monsieur, je dveloppe depuis 1981, et je continue a dvelopper avec un simple diteur de texte. Pour moi les dveloppeurs de nos jours se ne sont que des petits curieux qui ne savait pas quoi faire de leur temps et vu que Microsoft  "dmicratis" la programmation pour tout le monde, ceux-ci on vu la une bonne oportunit pour faire quelque chose dans leur vie, mais que l'on ne se trompe pas, ce ne seront jamais de vrais programmeurs mais des amateurs qui savent se servir d'outils un peu pro, parce que quand il faut faire quelque chose "tout main", ses gens son compltement perdus.

----------


## deadalnix

On reconnais un bon ouvrier  ses outils.

Ceci dit, un bon outils n'est pas forcement graphique. Mais un diteur de texte sans aucune fonctionne supplmentaire (donc pas des trucs comme vim), c'est juste pas un bon outils.

Maintenant, un bon programmeur doit aussi savoir ce que font ses outils. C'est indispensable pour bien les utiliser !

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> Don Box : Ce qui met la profession en danger c'est SOAP dont il est  l'origine plutt que les outils graphiques.
> 
> Jeffrey Snover : il a cr un shell (avec 20 ans de retard), que sait-il du dveloppement ? Qui gre 500 trucs  la fois ? Une pieuvre ? Quelqu'un qui ne sait pas s'organiser ? Obiwan Kenobi ?
> 
> Butler W. Lampson : (66 ans quand mme...). Superbe exemple que celui d'UML... Que prconise-t-il alors pour faire de l'UML ? le papier ? Peut-tre le problme vient-il d'UML, non ?
> 
> Le retour de l'diteur de texte... ben voyons. Ce n'est pas parce que les outils graphiques de Microsoft sont tous plus nuls les uns que les autres qu'il faut gnralis  l'ensemble du march.


 +1  ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool:: 
Tout  fait d'accord. D'ailleurs l'informatique n'est pas une mode ? Ca va nous passer un jour, aprs tout autrefois on se dbrouillait bien avec des peaux de bete et des gourdins...

----------


## *alexandre*

Personnellement j'aime des outils comme eclipse qui m'vite de devoir passer en argument lors de la compilation les 100 de librairies pour permettre de compiler un projet ...

----------


## brulain

Vous sentez la douce brise ? Cet air lger et vivifiant ?
Le printemps n'est plus trs loin...

----------


## *alexandre*

Allez j'en ai encore une bonne, j'avais dvelopp pour un client un environnement de type RAD pour gnrer des applications web (tu faisais du drag an drop de composant visuelle et hop ca te gnrait le code, tu drag & droppais une table et hop tu la liais  une source de donne de type EMF et ca gnrait dynamiquement les bonnes colonnes et en preview et lors de dployement ca liait le composant avec la data source ...)

Mais j'ai jamais compris l'intrt d'un tel outil ...

EDIT :

Et la grande force c'est que la gnration tait totalement open (avec openarchitectureware la seule chose que tu dfinis c'est la syntaxe du code de destination - tu construisais dans ton modle MDA (EMF) les balises ...

----------


## Dr.Who

c'est bien pour cela qu'on appel les utilisateurs de DreamWeaver et autre logiciel des "intgrateurs" et non des programmeurs.


on est souvent "tonn" de l'tonnement d'un client qui nous vois ouvrir un bon vieux Notepad pour faire une page HTML... 

encore plus tonn d'arriver dans une agence Web, de travailler sur une page (donc dans notepad) avec les collgues qui sont galement "developpeur web" dire "c'est quoi a ?" ... grrr

----------


## viking1404

Je suis tudiant donc, pas vraiment dveloppeur. Mais,  chaque fois que je dois crer un programme, pour un stage ou en cours, je n'arrive  rien avec un logiciel "cliquodrome".
C'est peut tre parce-que je ne sais pas m'en servir mais, je perds toujours 3 heures  trouver l'option que je cherche alors que dans ma console, je connais la commande par coeur.

Pour moi, jusqu' prsent l'diteur de texte est incontournable.

----------


## ReaM

J'aimerais quand mme voir un programmeur java qui dite son code (et non gnre son code ) avec autre chose qu'un IDE ( et non un RAD ) ? L'auto completition n'est quand mme pas une preuve comme quoi on ne matrise rien . La compilation  la vole ? L'autocheck syntaxique ( Oups j'ai oubli une majuscule  ma classe ClasseQuifaitTellementDeTrucEtqueLeNomESTSILong) .

----------


## jojosbiz

Pour ceux qui trouvent que Dreamweaver pond du code pas terrible, jetez un coup d'il  WebDev de PcSoft  ::?: 

Pour moi qui ait appris  coder HTML, PHP, Javascript avec un diteur de texte, c'est une hrsie (bien que le logiciel lui-mme soit un trs beau produit) de se servir d'un "truc" comme a.

Sinon, je suis assez d'accord pour dire qu'il faut toujours s'intresser  ce qu'il se passe  plus bas niveau.
a aide bien  contourner ou amliorer les limites d'un diteur plus volu, voir mme de pallier  d'ventuelles carences de celui-ci. 

Et a aide surtout  apprendre, parce que ce n'est pas en faisant glisser des boutons et des fentres depuis un menu vers un diteur wysiwyg toute la journe qu'on en apprend plus sur le langage qu'on utilise.

Mais de nos jours les gens sont tellement heureux de rester ignorants ...  ::cry::

----------


## theMonz31

On ne mesure pas la qualit du travail d'une personne aux outils qu'il utilise mais  l'adquation du rsultat avec le besoin exprim.


Si les outils graphiques qui generent du code permettent  des gens de raliser l'application dont ils ont besoins, et beh bravo...

Aprs, que dans un cadre plus professionnel, cel ne soit pas toujours pleinement adapter : OK...

Mais tout le monde n'a pas forcment envie de faire de l'informatique en comprenant tout.. Plein de gens utilisent une voiture, et pourtant, que se passe t-il quand ils appuient sur le frein ? ou autre ?  la limite, ils s'en foutent.. le truc, on l'utilise comme a et il produit tel rsultat.


Faut pas faire non plus les intgristes... J'ai cod sur Apple //e en 1984 en codant directement en Hexadcimal parce que j'avais pas de compilo assembleur pour le faire  ma place...J'en suis pas mort mais j'ai t bien content cel dit de dcouvrir les compilateurs... 

Et maintenant, je fais du C#, et je suis rudement content d'avoir l'auto-compltion.. content de positionner un bouton avec la souris, plutot que de rentrer des coordonnes... alors oui, je sais ce qui est cach dessous, les mcanismes sous jacent et autres, mais j'en fait pas une doctrine de connaitre tout cel et je ne juge pas un dveloppeur sur le fait qu'il connaisse les mcanismes mis en jeux derrire... 

Mais bon... del  retourner  VI... faudra me payer cher  ::):

----------


## GanYoshi

Je n'utilise que notepad pour coder. 

Je suis contre la coloration syntaxique, c'est pour les dveloppeurs qui ne connaissent pas leur mtier et qui ont besoin de couleur pour comprendre leur code.

Je suis contre les outils de refactoring intgrs aux EDI, j'aime transformer une classe en interface  la main, quand je change le nom d'une classe j'aime changer les appels  cette classe  la main dans tout mon programme et mes commentaire. 

Je dteste qu'un EDI m'informe  la vole que j'ai fais une erreur de saisie lorsque je programme, je prfre m'en rendre compte uniquement lorsque je compile. (il faut dire que n'ai jamais programmer sur un projet qui prend plus de 30 secondes  compiler). 

Je dteste l'autocompltion, j'aime passer mes week-end  apprendre l'API Java par coeur. 

Je debug jamais mon code, un vrai pro utilise des System.out.println(); pour dbuger son programme.

Bref je me sent vraiment un pro parce que je sais faire un hello word de tte, alors que quand je demande  un pote de le faire sans EDI il y arrive pas. 

En fait je suis tellement pro que mme les pros sont largus et utilisent des EDI sur leur lieu de travail.

Qui m'invite  dner mercredi soir ?  ::ccool::

----------


## FaridM

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on utilise un IDE que l'on fait que du drag n drop, on peut ouvrir eclipse ou visual studio et taper du code dedans...

L'IDE sert juste pour dbugger facilement et compiler en un clique.

Que quelqu'un qui utilise dreamweaver pour faire un site web sans taper une ligne de code ne soit pas un dveloppeur ok, mais si il tape son code, qu'il le fasse dans VIM ou dans un IDE qu'est ce que a change?

----------


## souviron34

disons que le reproche principal que je fais  ces outils "all-in-one" et "clickable", c'est que pour un programmeur chevronn a fait gagner du temps oui, et a ne l'empche pas de rentrer dans le code, mais pour la quasi-totlait des "tudiants", "dbutants", "jeunes programmeurs" (_et je me classe dedans pour certains langages_), cela ralenti (limine ?) la connaissance du langage utils... 

Je viens de suivre un cours Java avanc avec Eclipse et NetBeans.. L'autocompltion, les aides un peu partout qui gnrent le code, les listes de mthodes directement accessibles et "clickables", etc etc, font qu'en fait la syntaxe et le coeur du langage et de sa philosophie passent plus qu'en arrire-pan....

Au bout de 5 jours, il fallait que je m'oblige  revoir mes notes.. Sinon je pouvais juste "programmer" en utilisant tous les trucs et astuces de l'outil, mais je n'avais pas mmoris encore ni la syntaxe ni les particularits...


En conclusion, je pense que cela devrait tre exclusivement utilis par les chevronns, et limin des enseignements...  ::):

----------


## Shaidak

L'ternel dbat, comme tant d'autres ...

Simple question,  ceux qui dnigrent les ide, c'est simplement parce que vous ne savez pas les utiliser ou ... ben non j'voie pas en fait :
- Perte de temps / confusion (--> ouai ok, problme entre le clavier et la chaise).
- Gnration du code foireuse (--> idem, quand on est pas manchot on peut personnaliser, crire son propre plugin etc ...)
- ...

Et puis les "vrais programmeurs" ou le "avant" ou tous ces trolls, sincrement faut voluer un peu hein. Avant on faisait les calculs  la main, c'tait coooool et les gens savaient calculer, maintenant ils le font avec leur calculettes/ordinateurs. Certes, mais l'outil n'est pas  remettre en question, c'est l'utilisateur.
Je me voie bien annoncer au comptable de ma bote que les machines  calculer c'est useless et que les VRAIS comptables le font  la main (Bon cette anne un peu de retard pour les comptes, revenez dans 50 ans)  ::aie::  .

Srieusement, un tel discours voque une incapacit  s'adapter ... et au vu du mtier que vous faites, il faudrait vous remettre trs srieusement en question ...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

Bonne question,
Pour ma part je code a la main, j'ais toujours dtest les outils qui vous gnrent 10 lignes de codes pour crire papa a l'cran !

La puissance de travaille est acrue a mon sens, car de surcroit aucune couleur vient gner ma lecture .

----------


## *alexandre*

> Je n'utilise que notepad pour coder. 
> 
> Je suis contre la coloration syntaxique, c'est pour les dveloppeurs qui ne connaissent pas leur mtier et qui ont besoin de couleur pour comprendre leur code.
> 
> Je suis contre les outils de refactoring intgrs aux EDI, j'aime transformer une classe en interface  la main, quand je change le nom d'une classe j'aime changer les appels  cette classe  la main dans tout mon programme et mes commentaire. 
> 
> Je dteste qu'un EDI m'informe  la vole que j'ai fais une erreur de saisie lorsque je programme, je prfre m'en rendre compte uniquement lorsque je compile. (il faut dire que n'ai jamais programmer sur un projet qui prend plus de 30 secondes  compiler). 
> 
> Je dteste l'autocompltion, j'aime passer mes week-end  apprendre l'API Java par coeur. 
> ...


Tiens et je parie que t'es clibataire et que t'es jamais invit en soire vip mdr (dans les grosses discothques internationales)  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> Avant on faisait les calculs  la main, c'tait coooool et les gens savaient calculer, maintenant ils le font avec leur calculettes/ordinateurs. Certes, mais l'outil n'est pas  remettre en question, c'est l'utilisateur.
> Je me voie bien annoncer au comptable de ma bote que les machines  calculer c'est useless et que les VRAIS comptables le font  la main (Bon cette anne un peu de retard pour les comptes, revenez dans 50 ans)  .
> 
> Srieusement, un tel discours voque une incapacit  s'adapter ... et au vu du mtier que vous faites, il faudrait vous remettre trs srieusement en question ...


 ::mouarf:: 

Srieusement un tel discours voque une incapacit  mesurer la vracit et l'exactitude de ce qu'on fait  ::P: 


Si ces comptables qui n'utilisent que ces calculettes sont incapables d'avoir une ide de l'ordre de grandeur du rsultat avant d'avoir le rsultat de la machine, je ne m'tinnerais plus du trou de la Scu, de la gabegie du Charles-De-Gaulle, ni du pitoyable tat des finances publiques ou des effets de la crise financire sur les paritculiers   ::P:

----------


## Shaidak

> Si ces comptables qui n'utilisent que ces calculettes sont incapables d'avoir une ide de l'ordre de grandeur du rsultat avant d'avoir le rsultat de la machine [...]


As-tu lu ce que j'ai crit ? Une fois de plus, il y a quiproquo, pourquoi condamner une techno au lieu de condamner ses utilisateurs ?
La calculette ne serait en rien responsable de l'ignorance de ces comptables ... et  ma connaissance, des comptables ne sachant pas analyser un rsultat ne sont pas lgion  ::aie::  et ce malgr le fait qu'ils utilisent des outils permettant d'automatiser les tches les plus rptitives et fastidieuses ...
Il en va de mme pour les dveloppeurs. C'est n'est pas la faute de l'IDE si certains dveloppeurs ne savent plus crire une classe correctement (et entre nous soit dit, je n'en connais pas non plus  ::lol:: ).

----------


## smatador

En mme temps, les comptables n'ont qu'une norme comptable  connatre. Si seulement les programmeurs n'avait qu'un langage a connatre, on aurait sans doute moins besoin de ce genre d'outils.

----------


## Invit

> et  ma connaissance, des comptables ne sachant pas analyser un rsultat ne sont pas lgion


Tu n'as pas du en rencontrer beaucoup alors... Les experts comptables, les DAF, sont souvent bons en calcul. Les comptables de base, et en particulier les plus jeunes, de moins en moins. L'outil informatique rend ce savoir moins immdiatement ncessaire. Du coup, ils ne l'acquirent plus. Mais comme ils calculent mal, leurs comptences "haut niveau" (par exemple savoir rprer trs vite ce qui cloche dans un tableau de chiffres, ou comprendre rapidement pourquoi un compte de rsultats a une drole de tte) se dgradent. Et du coup, ils tendent  tre d'abord dlocaliss, et ensuite remplacs par des machines.

Le mme problme se pose avec les dveloppeurs de base. Les IDE leur donnent la (fausse) impression qu'il n'est plus ncessaire de connaitre l'API, ou de savoir ce qui se passe en coulisse. Ajoute google, wiki et les forums, qui donnent l'impression qu'il ne faut plus lire de livre, et qu'on peut mme se passer de l'orthographe et de la grammaire, et tu comprends pourquoi ils deviennent des cibles faciles pour l'outsourcing (ou les SSII ngrires)...

Je ne remets pas en cause les IDE. Personnellement, je n'utilise QUE cela. Je ne vois juste pas l'intrt qu'il y a  coder une interface en mode texte, et mme si je sais qu'un jour j'aurais sans doute  crire un makefile, je n'en ai encore jamais eu besoin...


En revanche, je n'utilise pas toutes les nouvelles fonctionnalits. 

Le refactoring, par exemple, et tout ce qui fait du remplacement en gnral, je m'en mfie comme de la peste. Rien de tel pour crer des bugs infernaux. L'autocompltion, je la dsactive assez souvent :quand on va trop vite, elle a vite fait de mettre une fonction "presque" comme celle qu'on voudrait. 

L'IDE, c'est juste un outil : un bon serviteur, mais un mauvais matre.

Francois

----------


## el_slapper

> disons que le reproche principal que je fais  ces outils "all-in-one" et "clickable", c'est que pour un programmeur chevronn a fait gagner du temps oui, et a ne l'empche pas de rentrer dans le code, mais pour la quasi-totlait des "tudiants", "dbutants", "jeunes programmeurs" (_et je me classe dedans pour certains langages_), cela ralenti (limine ?) la connaissance du langage utils... 
> 
> Je viens de suivre un cours Java avanc avec Eclipse et NetBeans.. L'autocompltion, les aides un peu partout qui gnrent le code, les listes de mthodes directement accessibles et "clickables", etc etc, font qu'en fait la syntaxe et le coeur du langage et de sa philosophie passent plus qu'en arrire-pan....
> 
> Au bout de 5 jours, il fallait que je m'oblige  revoir mes notes.. Sinon je pouvais juste "programmer" en utilisant tous les trucs et astuces de l'outil, mais je n'avais pas mmoris encore ni la syntaxe ni les particularits...
> 
> 
> En conclusion, je pense que cela devrait tre exclusivement utilis par les chevronns, et limin des enseignements...


...avant d'utiliser le super-club en carbone, le golfeur dbutant se fait la main sur du matriel de dbutant. J'adore les trucs qui me facilitent la vie(mise en couleur du code, _trouvage_ automatique de la bonne variable/mthode, Compilation sans se poser de questions.....), mais si je ne savais pas faire sans, alors je laisserais sans doute trainer des choses.

----------


## souviron34

> ...*avant d'utiliser le super-club en carbone, le golfeur dbutant se fait la main sur du matriel de dbutant*. J'adore les trucs qui me facilitent la vie(mise en couleur du code, _trouvage_ automatique de la bonne variable/mthode, Compilation sans se poser de questions.....), mais si je ne savais pas faire sans, alors je laisserais sans doute trainer des choses.


je suis d'accord avec toi..

Mais ce matriel, c'est le prof qui lui conseille  :;):

----------


## bestmomo

Personnellement je n'ai jamais compris la propension de certains dveloppeurs  rester rivs  leur diteur de texte et les explications concernant la matrise du code ne me conviennent pas. Chaque fois que j'ai appris un langage (et j'en ai vu dfiler un certain nombre en 30 ans de codage) je me suis efforc de l'apprendre en tapant toute la syntaxe pour le rentrer dans mon cerveau des fois rticent mais pass cette phase d'apprentissage j'ai utilis au maximum les outils qui me permettent de gagner du temps et qui m'vitent de taper toujours les mmes choses.

L'volution des IDE m'a enthousiasm justement pour cette raison et je ne tremble jamais avec un refactoring parce que jusqu' prsent a a toujours fonctionn en un clic et je ne vois pas ce que a m'aurait apport de fare tous ces changements  la main. Mais peut-tre est-ce que j'apprcie justement ces outils parce que j'ai pass des annes avec un diteur de texte parce que je n'avais pas le choix.

Je fais d'ailleurs une diffrence entre l'outil qui m'assiste dans mon travail et celui qui code  ma place. J'ai aussi t sidr par le code gnr par un Frontpage. Par contre a ne me drange pas qu'une requte SQL soit gnre automatiquement mme si parfois j'en optimise la syntaxe aprs coup.

Au final ce questionnement serait-il celui du riche qui ne ralise pas ce qu'il possde ?

----------


## lochnar

> Par contre a ne me drange pas qu'une requte SQL soit gnre automatiquement mme si parfois j'en optimise la syntaxe aprs coup.


@bestmomo: le problme c'est qu'une fois la requete gnre tout le monde n'est pas capable d'en optimiser la syntaxe  :;): 

On ne peut pas dire que je code depuis vraiment TRES longtemps. Cependant, j'ai eu l'occasion de toucher  divers langages et pour moi il est important de connaitre ne serait-ce que les bases utiles quelque soit le langage.

Pour moi, il est inconcevable de se considrer comme dveloppeur SANS connaitre le langage SQL. Cela amne souvent  des enormits qui foutent en l'air tout le boulot: "Ho! bah pourquoi ma requte est si longue  s'excuter?"
De plus, je ne confierai pas  ces derniers le soin de dvelopper une appli de A  Z... combien de bases de donnes non normalises avez-vous pu voir? Aprs, c'est toi qui passe pour un blaireau parce que ce qu'on te demande de faire n'a jamais t prvu dans la bdd et vu qu'elle n'est pas normalise il faudrait presque tout reprendre  0.

Pour la partie web dev, il est clair que plus jamais je n'utiliserai Dreamweaver aprs avoir vu qu'une partie du code que celui-ci pouvait gnrer. J'ai eu l'occasion de tester Zend for Eclipse... actuellement, je n'ai pas trouv mieux pour coder en php/mysql (que rajouter si ce n'est que Zend est fait par des gens qui connaissent leur domaine !)

Donc non aux diteurs de texte tout simple, oui  ceux offrant une coloration et, pour le cas de Zend, une dtection des erreurs syntaxiques.

Dfinitivement: Non au drag&drop barbare ! Quel intrt d'avoir un drag&drop si tu passes autant de temps  purer ton code des fioritures laisses par ce systme que si tu l'avais cris toi mme?

----------


## nirgal76

Je n'ai rien contre les rad.
il faut simplement utiliser l'environnement adapter  ce que tu as  faire. Pour une appli  faire vite fait et non critique dans son fonctionnement, y'a pas  s'emm..  la faire  la main si a peut etre fait visuellement trs rapidement. 
Un dveloppeur qui ne sait pas adapter ses mthodes en fonction du besoin n'est pas un bon dveloppeur, ce n'est pas juste une question d'utiliser un simple diteur ou plus.
Quand  refuser coloration syntaxique et autres refactoring, y'a pas de raison de refuser les outils qui apporte un plus et qui peuvent viter un travail rbarbatif. Ce genre d'outils n'a jamais empch de garder le contrle complet du code,  moins de ne pas matiriser du tout ce que l'on fait.

En rsum, il n'y a pas de mauvais outils, il n'y a que des mauvais usages (et des mauvais dveloppeurs surtout).

nb : je code depuis l'amstrad CPC 64, alors les IDE / RAD, a ne courrait pas les rues  :;):

----------


## diopahmadou

Personellement j'utilise le bloc note  but pdagogique, par exemple quand je veux apprendre un nouveau concepte ou que je m'entraine ou m'amuse  coder dans ma chambre. Mais pour mes projet j'utilise NetBeans 6.7, mais jutse pour le respect des dlais, sachant dj qu'une application MDI sous java gnre facilement un millier de ligne de code! sans compter les autres classes  crer, etc... Mais c'est clair qu'il faut comprendre ce qui se passe derrire, comment fonctionne la JVM, comment fontionne le GC, savoir au moins coder en assembleur. Se serait quand mme domage d'voir fait des tudes en informatiuqe et qu'un jour on s'aperoit que mme le DAF qui n'a jamais fait de la programmation peut dvelopper une appli en une journe, sans connaitre un seul "mot" du langage ( pas besoin par exemple de compendre php, htm, css et JavaScript pour dvelopper un site web dynamique avec DreamWeaver CS4!!!). Excusez les fotes dortograff lol

----------


## GanYoshi

> Mais c'est clair qu'il faut comprendre ce qui se passe derrire, comment fonctionne la JVM, comment fontionne le GC, savoir au moins coder en assembleur.


Euh perso je vois pas ce qu'il y a a comprendre dans le fonctionnement du GC, il faut juste savoir qu'une variable qui n'a plus de rfrence qui pointe vers elle est susceptible d'tre supprime.
Et je vois vraiment pas l'intrt de savoir coder en assembleur en informatique de gestion. 




> Se serait quand mme domage d'voir fait des tudes en informatiuqe et qu'un jour on s'aperoit que mme le DAF qui n'a jamais fait de la programmation peut dvelopper une appli en une journe, sans connaitre un seul "mot" du langage ( pas besoin par exemple de compendre php, htm, css et JavaScript pour dvelopper un site web dynamique avec DreamWeaver CS4!!!). Excusez les fotes dortograff lol


C'est dommage, mais c'est souvent une question d'orgueil mal place d'informaticiens dgouts de voir que certains arrivent  la mme chose avec moins de connaissances.

----------


## diopahmadou

> Bonjour, 
> (J'avoue que netbean sort son pingle du jeu concernant les Wysiwyg).
> Enfin voici juste mon opinion...


Tu as bien raison sur ce point, je ne sens pas honteux d'utiliser NetBeans, c'est sur si tu sais pas ce qui se passe drrire tu t'en sort pas (de mme que Eclipse d'ailleurs!).

----------


## diopahmadou

> C'est dommage, mais c'est souvent une question d'orgueil mal place d'informaticiens dgouts de voir que certains arrivent  la mme chose avec moins de connaissances.


Oui c'est vrai, tu as tout a fait raison, c'est une question d'amour propre, mais bon, on y peut rien!

----------


## GanYoshi

> Oui c'est vrai, tu as tout a fait raison, c'est une question d'amour propre, mais bon, on y peut rien!


Bien sr que si, a se soigne en trouvant d'autres faons de s'aimer qu'en rabaissant les comptences des autres. 

Non sans plaisanter, aprs l'encapsulation des donnes qui est un principe de base de la programmation oriente, moi je dis vive l'encapsulation des connaissances. 

Il existe des outils qui ne ncessitent pas de connatre le fonctionnement exacte, juste de connaitre l'interface et quelques problmatiques lies  son utilisation. 

Le premier exemple qui me vient  l'esprit est la JVM justement. Dire qu'on sait comment elle fonctionne est un non sens totale, vu la diversits des JVM et de leur comportement, et le peu de choses garanties par la spcification (je pense aux threads par exemple).

----------


## diopahmadou

> C'est marrant, je trouve ton pseudo super en phase avec ce commentaire, du coup j'arrive pas  savoir si c'est du second degr 
> 
> En tout cas moi perso, je recommande mme de coder avec les ongles des doigts de pied pendant qu'on chasse sa nourriture du soir avec un arc dans la main gauche. Non parce que c'tait comme ca avant et ca marchait bien. D'ailleurs ceux qui savent pas comment vient la nourriture dans leur assiette ne savent pas programmer.


Chuk Norris, dur et efficace lol c'est marrant t'a raison ::mouarf::  sans rancune  ::ccool::  Chuk

----------


## Invit

> Quand  refuser coloration syntaxique et autres refactoring, y'a pas de raison de refuser les outils qui apporte un plus et qui peuvent viter un travail rbarbatif. Ce genre d'outils n'a jamais empch de garder le contrle complet du code,  moins de ne pas matiriser du tout ce que l'on fait.


Bien sur que si! En fait, il est  peu prs impossible de matriser parfaitement un refactoring compliqu dans un gros projet, simplement parce que le nombre d'appels diffrents et de cas particuliers est trop grand. 

Entendons nous bien, un "refactoring" qui change 7 noms dans le programme, ca marche, qu'on le fasse  la main ou avec un IDE. Mais dans ce cas l'intrt de l'IDE est faible. 

Tenter de refactoriser l'une des structures omniprsentes d'un programme, c'est  peu prs impossible avec un outil. Et c'est bien dommage, parce que c'est justement ce qui est trs difficile  faire  la main...

Quant au contrle complet du code, ds qu'un projet devient un peu gros (disons 10 000 lignes; pas si gros que ca en fait), ce n'est pas possible. 

Ce qui me dplait dans les outils de refactoring et autres, c'est la fausse assurance qu'ils donnent... Ils font gagner des heures en refactoring, et font perdre des jours en dbogage...

Francois

----------


## deadalnix

> Le premier exemple qui me vient  l'esprit est la JVM justement. Dire qu'on sait comment elle fonctionne est un non sens totale, vu la diversits des JVM et de leur comportement, et le peu de choses garanties par la spcification (je pense aux threads par exemple).


D'o l'innarrable compile once, debug everywhere.

----------


## F.Saad

Je ne vois pas comment ils peuvent prtendre a la ralisation d'une interface massive, jolie et efficace lorsqu'il faut tout calibr au pixel de prs en plus du noyau du programme tout en respectant les dead lines impos par de VRAI Clients. Parce que oui, MS n'as pas de client a qui rpondre puisqu'ils s'attaquent au grand publique, contrairement a la majorit des autres dveloppeurs.
et puis concrtement  , ce que nous apporte les diteurs dit : graphique 
c'est la ralisation des interfaces pour nos programmes, coloration syntaxique et organisation des fichiers et des ressources + Le Dbogages plus intuitif qui est indispensable dans  de grand projet peu importe ce que ces gens peuvent dirent.

Pour le reste, c'est bien le dveloppeur qui crit le code. S'il y'a quelque chose de regrettable, ce ne sont certainement pas les IDE , mais les langages High lvl ou tout se fait a travers des classes abstraites a leurs utilisateurs.
et en y pensant, je dois me mettre au C  ::x:  !

----------


## souviron34

> Non sans plaisanter, aprs l'encapsulation des donnes qui est un principe de base de la programmation oriente, moi je dis vive l'encapsulation des connaissances.


alors l je ne suis pas du tout d'accord....


C'est rigolo, mais vous protestez quand des dputs qui n'y connaissent rien, selon vous, votent Hadopi, mais vous trouver magnifique une philosophie qui est exactement a...

 ::roll::

----------


## deadalnix

Les dput n'utilisent pas un outil efficace  ::D: 

Et puis, avec des argument comme a, autant programmer en assembleur, parce que sinon, faut faire confiance  des outils comme le compilateur, sait-on jamais . . .

----------


## Invit

> Et puis, avec des argument comme a, autant programmer en assembleur, parce que sinon, faut faire confiance  des outils comme le compilateur, sait-on jamais . . .


Non, mais un dveloppeur qui connait rien en assembleur peut avoir des serieux ennui

----------


## Shaidak

> Non, mais un dveloppeur qui connait rien en assembleur peut avoir des serieux ennui


Dveloppes s'il te plat, je suis trs intress par l'explication ...

----------


## deadalnix

> Non, mais un dveloppeur qui connait rien en assembleur peut avoir des serieux ennui


C'est trs li  ton domaine d'application. Dans 99% des cas, des connaissance en algorithmique seront bien plus profitables que des connaissance en asm.

Attention, ces connaissance ne sont pas exclusive, mais la connaissance de l'assembleur n'est plus primordiale pour bien des domaines. D'ailleurs, les exprience montrent que si le code tait plus rapide en asm il y a quelques annes, ce n'est plus le cas de nos jours, car les compilos sont capable de faire mieux que les humains (ormis quelques cas particuliers).

Il faudra toujours quelques spcialiste qui connaissent l'asm, et vers qui on se tournera quand on a une question spcifique. D'ailleurs, je connais l'asm sur x86 et ARM, et bien dans la pratique, je ne m'en sert pratiquement jamais de cette connaissance.

----------


## Invit

> Dveloppes s'il te plat, je suis trs intress par l'explication ...


Ex : comprendre la diffrence entre un struct et une classe en c# si tu connais rien a l'utilisation de la mmoire et a la diffrence des passage de paramtre par valeur ou par rfrence, et ben tu peut avoir des question du style 

"Je comprend pas dans ma fonction je passe un objet en paramtre mais je vois pas les membres mis a jour en sortie"
"C'est un objet ou une valeur"
"Euh je sais pas j'ai toujours fait avec struct"

Bien sur cela n'a pas a voir directement avec un langage assembleur en particulier ni une syntaxe, mais avec des principe qui sont plus bas niveau que la techno utilise.

----------


## Jidefix

> alors l je ne suis pas du tout d'accord....
> 
> 
> C'est rigolo, mais vous protestez quand des dputs qui n'y connaissent rien, selon vous, votent Hadopi, mais vous trouver magnifique une philosophie qui est exactement a...


Ben non, on proteste quand ils ont manifestement pas consult les experts! encapsulation ne veut pas dire opacit!
Personnellement je suis  moiti d'accord avec le sujet d'origine:
- oui, il faut toujours savoir ce que fait l'IDE parce que l'IDE peut aussi se planter, ou mal interprter ce qu'on lui dit de faire (je pense notamment  Eclipse qui dcide rgulirement de perdre les projets j'ai pas encore compris pourquoi).

- Mais oui, des outils qui gnrent le code ou le rendent plus sympa (comprendre: avec des couleurs et des zolis dessins), a peut changer la vie.

Je pense que les deux misters interrogs sont des dveloppeurs de pointe, qui font du travail de pointe. Perso je bosse en informatique de gestion, et franchement les problmatiques qui rveillent un peu les neurones, ben faut se lever tt pour en trouver.
Et l sans IDE, autant aller chercher un tabouret et une corde...

----------


## nirgal76

> Bien sur que si! En fait, il est  peu prs impossible de matriser parfaitement un refactoring compliqu dans un gros projet, simplement parce que le nombre d'appels diffrents et de cas particuliers est trop grand. 
> 
> Entendons nous bien, un "refactoring" qui change 7 noms dans le programme, ca marche, qu'on le fasse  la main ou avec un IDE. Mais dans ce cas l'intrt de l'IDE est faible. 
> 
> Tenter de refactoriser l'une des structures omniprsentes d'un programme, c'est  peu prs impossible avec un outil. Et c'est bien dommage, parce que c'est justement ce qui est trs difficile  faire  la main...
> 
> Quant au contrle complet du code, ds qu'un projet devient un peu gros (disons 10 000 lignes; pas si gros que ca en fait), ce n'est pas possible. 
> 
> Ce qui me dplait dans les outils de refactoring et autres, c'est la fausse assurance qu'ils donnent... Ils font gagner des heures en refactoring, et font perdre des jours en dbogage...
> ...


Un bon dveloppeur doit connaitre ses outils et leurs limites. 
Le refactoring sur une petite structure on un nom de donnes membres, a passe. Il sait qu'il peut l'utiliser sans risque. dans le cas plus complexe que tu cite, il ne l'utilisera pas. La connaissance des outils que tu utilise est aussi importante que la connaissance du langage lui meme. 
On ne peut pas dire qu'un RAD /IDE soit bon ou mauvais, il a de bonnes et de mauvaises fonctionnalits, suffit de les connaitre et savoir l'utiliser au mieux.
Par exemple, je fais du builder C++ depuis plus de 11 ans, ben je sais qu'il est hors de question d'utiliser le refactoring, meme le plus petit, a peut (a a dja!) finir en catastrophe. a n'empche que c'est un IDE bien pratique pour plein de raisons, mais je connais ses limites et je sais ce qu'il peut m'apporter et ne pas m'apporter.

----------


## deadalnix

> Bien sur cela n'a pas a voir directement avec un langage assembleur en particulier ni une syntaxe, mais avec des principe qui sont plus bas niveau que la techno utilise.


Oui et non. Faut bien mettre la limite quelque part.

Par exemple, aprs l'assembleur, tu as la faon dont le processeurs interprte les instruction, fait les accs mmoire, puis ensuite, des connaissance sur la logique et la synthse de circuit, puis sur l'lctromagntisme, etc . . .

Bref, faut bien s'arrter  un endroit.

Et perso, bien que connaissant l'assembleur, je ne m'en sers pratiquement jamais dans la pratique. Je ne penses donc pas que cela soit forcement ncessaire. Au pire, avoir une ou deux personne dans une quipe connaissant cela est suffisant,  part projet spcifique (embarqu par exemple).

----------


## GanYoshi

> D'o l'innarrable compile once, debug everywhere.


C'est la deuxime fois que tu sort cette phrase dans deux sujets diffrents  ::aie:: 
C'est un beau effet de style mais a s'arrte l. 
Si tu connais justement ce que te garantie ou non la JVM et que tu codes proprement tu n'a pas de problme.
A moins que t'es des exemples ? 




> alors l je ne suis pas du tout d'accord....
> 
> 
> C'est rigolo, mais vous protestez quand des dputs qui n'y connaissent rien, selon vous, votent Hadopi, mais vous trouver magnifique une philosophie qui est exactement a...


Je ne pense pas qu'on soit tant que a en dsaccord  ::roll:: . 
Je suis contre un monde ou seulement les experts dcideraient dans leur domaine, a ne serait pas quitable... 

Les dputs sont capable justement de demander aux experts et ils font ensuite leur boulot qui est de lgifrer. 

Je dis pas qu'il faut utiliser btement des outils, je dis juste qu'il faut connatre comment se servir de l'outils, ses dangers, quelques caractristiques et a suffit. 
On le fait tous avec notre voiture, notre ordinateur, notre tlphone, bref on peut pas tout connatre sur tout et il faut accepter d'utiliser certaines sans les dcortiquer. En clair tu profite du travail des autres. 
Si on remet tout en cause, o qu'on cherche  tout vrifier pour comprendre, on avancerais drlement moins vite, il faut un minimum de confiance (j'ai pas vrifi que la terre tait ronde ou qu'un humain tait bien all sur la lune par exemple). 








> Oui et non. Faut bien mettre la limite quelque part.
> 
> Par exemple, aprs l'assembleur, tu as la faon dont le processeurs interprte les instruction, fait les accs mmoire, puis ensuite, des connaissance sur la logique et la synthse de circuit, puis sur l'lctromagntisme, etc . . .
> 
> Bref, faut bien s'arrter  un endroit.
> 
> Et perso, bien que connaissant l'assembleur, je ne m'en sers pratiquement jamais dans la pratique. Je ne penses donc pas que cela soit forcement ncessaire. Au pire, avoir une ou deux personne dans une quipe connaissant cela est suffisant,  part projet spcifique (embarqu par exemple).


Exactement  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> Par exemple, je fais du builder C++ depuis plus de 11 ans, ben je sais qu'il est hors de question d'utiliser le refactoring, meme le plus petit, a peut (a a dja!) finir en catastrophe. a n'empche que c'est un IDE bien pratique pour plein de raisons, mais je connais ses limites et je sais ce qu'il peut m'apporter et ne pas m'apporter.


Je fais aussi du builder, et le RAD  la Borland me parait un excellent exemple pour cette discussion. 

Builder est un formidable outil pour la construction d'interfaces utilisateurs. Son IDE permet de dfinir une interface, ses composants et toute la mcanique qui se trouve derrire,  de faon trs rapide, intuitive, et facile  modifier. Le framework qui va avec l'IDE (la VCL) repose galement sur cette ide graphique,  tel point que quand on veut gnrer des composants non visuels (une requte SQL, par exemple) on les "pose sur une forme" comme un bte bouton. 

Ces fonctionnalits de l'IDE orientent le dveloppement que l'on fait  partir de Borland. Trs naturellement les applis Builder ou Delphi ont tendance  devenir des "IHM intelligentes" dans lequel une grande partie du code mtier est port par l'interface et les fentres. Par exemple, si tu as une Form qui prsente un tableau, la tentation de mettre tout le code mtier qui va avec dans le module correspondant est grande (d'autant plus que Borland fournit des implmentations correctes de la plupart des structures non visuelles ncessaires, des chaines aux listes... 

Pour un dveloppeur qui ne ferait que du Borland (par exemple tous les dev Delphi), les "bons cts" de leur IDE se traduisent par une certaine manire de programmer.

Inversement, on a connu des environnements dans lesquelles la programmation de l'interface tait quelque chose de trs abstrait et complexe. Dans ces systmes, on avait tendance  plutt ^mettre un maximum de code dans un "moteur" sans interface, conu pour faire tout ce dont on pouvait possiblement avoir besoin, et appel par une interface minimaliste, dveloppe par des personnes ddis. 

L encore, la structure du framework se traduisait par une organisation diffrente du programme.

Aucune de ces deux organisation n'est "la bonne", voire les deux ont des dfauts, que les qualits des outils qu'on utilise font ressortir.

Je pense que c'est ce que veulent dire les deux "programmeurs star" de l'article. Je doute qu'ils soient contre le progrs, ou masochistes, ou sniles. Mais ils sont conscients du fait que les outils volus ont tendance  "pervertir" la faon dont on code, en dtournant l'utilisateur des principes de base.

Francois

----------


## deadalnix

> C'est la deuxime fois que tu sort cette phrase dans deux sujets diffrents 
> C'est un beau effet de style mais a s'arrte l. 
> Si tu connais justement ce que te garantie ou non la JVM et que tu codes proprement tu n'a pas de problme.
> A moins que t'es des exemples ?


Oui, suffit de changer de JVM.

PS:  Java, compile once, debug everywhere  n'est pas de moi. C'est une maxime trs connue.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Oui, suffit de changer de JVM.
> 
> PS:  Java, compile once, debug everywhere  n'est pas de moi. C'est une maxime trs connue.


Je parle d'exemple de code qui ne marche pas d'une JVM  l'autre...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deadalnix

C'est le cas par exemple de presque toutes les JVM mobiles. Il y a un topic la dessus dans le sujet java dans le monde du jeu vido. Tu y trouveras ce genre d'infos.

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est le cas par exemple de presque toutes les JVM mobiles. Il y a un topic la dessus dans le sujet java dans le monde du jeu vido. Tu y trouveras ce genre d'infos.


Tu me cites des KVM l, alors qu'en premier temps tu disais qu'il y avait des bug entre JVM  ::roll::

----------


## deadalnix

Ne serait-ce qu'avoir  faire ce diffrencement est un problme. Java est suppos tre indpendant du systme sur lequel il tourne alors qu'en fait il ne l'est pas du tout. On  les inconvnients sans les avantages.

Qu'est ce qu'on en a  faire de sur quoi a tourne ? a ne devait pas tre a la grande promesse de java ? Faire tourner son code partout ? C'est pas pour a qu'interagir avec le systme directement  longtemps t impossible ? Vux pieux d'ailleurs totalement en contradiction avec la politique de sun au dbut de java qui tait totalement ferm (ce qui donne un message du genre faites tourner votre code sur toutes les platesformes ! liste de toutes les plates formes par sun :
- x86
- x86_64
- SPARC
- PowerPC)

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ne serait-ce qu'avoir  faire ce diffrencement est un problme. Java est suppos tre indpendant du systme sur lequel il tourne alors qu'en fait il ne l'est pas du tout. On  les inconvnients sans les avantages.


Non pas du tout, il y a un systme de profil et de configuration qu'il faut respecter. 
Comment veux-tu que tu code qui envoi un sms sous le profil MIDP fonctionne sur une JVM d'un ordinateur ?
Comment veux tu qu'un programme qui utilise swing marche sur un tlphone mobile, quand on connait les contraintes de mmoire et de processeur qu'on a sur un tlphone (16/32 bits et 128ko de mmoire) ?

Pour faire une vague liaison avec le sujet, c'est l qu'il faut que le dveloppeur en connaisse un peut sur la technologie qu'il utilise. Si il utilise Java sans connatre les profils et configuration, et qu'il essaye de faire tourner son programme PC sur mobile, c'est sr qu'il sera du. 




> Qu'est ce qu'on en a  faire de sur quoi a tourne ? a ne devait pas tre a la grande promesse de java ? Faire tourner son code partout ? C'est pas pour a qu'interagir avec le systme directement  longtemps t impossible ?


Tu voudrais que Java choisisse le plus petit dnominateur commun de toutes les plateformes sur lequel il tourne ? 
Mais Java tourne sur des portables, des imprimantes, des lecteurs DVD, des voitures et j'en passe...
Non mais faut tre srieux, videment qu'il y a des profils et des configurations, (MIDP et CLDC pour les mobiles) pour prendre en compte les contraintes et les opportunits des matriels sur lequel tourne ton programme.
Les programmes sont seulement compatibles entre JVM avec compatibilit ascendante.




> Vux pieux d'ailleurs totalement en contradiction avec la politique de sun au dbut de java qui tait totalement ferm (ce qui donne un message du genre faites tourner votre code sur toutes les platesformes ! liste de toutes les plates formes par sun :
> - x86
> - x86_64
> - SPARC
> - PowerPC)


Source ?  ::lol::

----------


## deadalnix

> Comment veux-tu que tu code qui envoi un sms sous le profil MIDP fonctionne sur une JVM d'un ordinateur ?
> Comment veux tu qu'un programme qui utilise swing marche sur un tlphone mobile, quand on connait les contraintes de mmoire et de processeur qu'on a sur un tlphone (16/32 bits et 128ko de mmoire) ?


Bien sur, mais pourquoi alors empcher l'interaction avec le systme ? D'ailleurs JNI a fait son apparition depuis, et ce n'est pas pour rien.




> Source ?


Site de sun.

----------


## benharperr

Faut arrter d'tre vieux un peu en vantant le bloc note basique.
Il a l'autocompltion son notepad pourri?

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonsoir.




> Pensez vous que les environnements visuels de programmation soient une mauvaise chose ?


Non, c'est simplement une faon diffrente de coder ... Personnellement, je prfre coder avec Vim mais je pense que c'est une question de gout avant tout.




> Pour vous, n'est-on programmeur que si l'on sait dvelopper avec un diteur de texte ?


Bah disons que programmer avec un diteur en console par exemple apporte une exprience supplmentaire ... (utile si on doit coder sur un environnement sans interface). Mais de l  dire que l'on est pas programmeur si l'on se contente d'outils graphiques ...

Je connais des codeurs expert dans leur domaine, bien que connaissant sans doute la faon de coder via un simple diteur, prfrent coder sur un EDI dans le style Code::Blocks, Eclipse, ...

Aprs pour les outils dans le style de glade, NetBeans, VisualStudio qui, d'aprs ce que j'en ai entendu, simplifient le codage des interfaces, c'est une autre question ...




> Faut arrter d'tre vieux un peu en vantant le bloc note basique.
> Il a l'autocompltion son notepad pourri?


De qui parles-tu ? Je pense qu'en parlant d'diteurs, les codeurs concerns pensaient plutt  des diteurs dans le style de Vim ou Emacs plutt que le bloc note microsoftiens ... aprs je suis pas sur de t'avoir compris.

----------


## _skip

Quand j'tais en cole d'ingnieur y'avait toujours deux ou trois geeks qui tenaient ce genre de propos, genre un notepad avec coloration syntaxique serait tellement mieux qu'un IDE comme netbeans ou eclipse, quand ce n'est pas carrment un diteur en mode texte sans souris.

Moi malheureusement j'aime bien faire un clic droit sur mon projet, puis "compile options" puis cocher les options de compilations, ajouter des librairies  l'aide d'un explorateur et tout a. Je trouve a mieux que de m'arracher les cheveux pendant 15 minutes  diter des lignes de commandes dans des fichiers batch.

Pour moi c'est comme si un gars prfrait dblayer de la neige  la pelle alors qu'il a une fraiseuse  ct de lui, a va lui coter 2 fois plus de temps, 10 fois plus d'effort au final pour quoi? Montrer qu'il a des gros muscles? 

Pour moi si c'est juste pour pouvoir se vanter qu'on sait le faire et qu'on n'est pas un assist, c'est juste de la fiert mal place et rien d'autre  ::ccool:: . 

Bon faire confiance aveuglment  un IDE pour viter d'avoir  comprendre ce qui est fait, qqn parlait d'un type qui utilisait un gnrateur graphique de SQL parce que lui-mme n'avait pas la comptence dans ce langage, l c'est sr que c'est pas bien mais depuis quand on accuse la truelle si le maon monte le mur de travers?

On a des outils, on sait les utiliser, on sait  quoi ils servent et s'en priver sans une excellente raison, juste pour se sentir appartenir  une lite, je trouve a compltement ridicule.

----------


## BainE

> Moi malheureusement j'aime bien faire un clic droit sur mon projet, puis "compile options" puis cocher les options de compilations, ajouter des librairies  l'aide d'un explorateur et tout a. Je trouve a mieux que de m'arracher les cheveux pendant 15 minutes  diter des lignes de commandes dans des fichiers batch.
> 
> Pour moi c'est comme si un gars prfrait dblayer de la neige  la pelle alors qu'il a une fraiseuse  ct de lui, a va lui coter 2 fois plus de temps, 10 fois plus d'effort au final pour quoi? Montrer qu'il a des gros muscles?


Sauf qu en C, un mec qui maitrise Vi et son compilo sera plus rapide que le mec qui veut brancher sa fraiseuse, qui se rend compte que le cable et trop court, doit trouver une rallonge, des petits gants pour pas faire des ampoules sur les petites mains fragiles ( ::aie::  dsl). Quand le mec a la fraiseuse branche son machin, l autre a la pelle a fini et se savoure une petite mousse dans son canap.

Exagr ? Nan, si peu, mais voila, tout est relatif. 
L important est de maitriser son outil, que ce soit le "pseudo" geek sous Vi qui en ch*e avec son fonctionnement modulaire, ou le kk tout fier de son visual studio x+ alpha turbo next gen mais qui ne se sert pas de l autocompltion (ne sait pas que ca existe en fait), debug a coup de printf c'est pas plus efficace.

Par contre ce que je reproche aujourd hui a ces systemes modernes c'est la perte d autonomie, chez nous peuvent savent faire un makefile, compiler un projet java a la main (correction de bug chez le client sans eclipse a 3 heures du mat, pas de net et ben c est pas gagn...). 




> Pour moi si c'est juste pour pouvoir se vanter qu'on sait le faire et qu'on n'est pas un assist, c'est juste de la fiert mal place et rien d'autre .


clairement  viter.

P.S. : pour Vi comprendre Vim pour coloration syntaxique, multi buffer, auto completion...

----------


## Invit

@BainE 



> Par contre ce que je reproche aujourd hui a ces systemes modernes c'est la perte d autonomie, chez nous peuvent savent faire un makefile, compiler un projet java a la main (correction de bug chez le client sans eclipse a 3 heures du mat, pas de net et ben c est pas gagn...).


C'est un peu le gros problme de visual studio, il cache trop de chose : par exemple quand on ajoute une rfrence, dans l'explorateur de rfrence il mets une liste des assembly ajout, au lieu d'afficher les dll.

Du coup on met dans le mme panier les assembly ajoute via une dll et les assembly qui sont dans le gac et donc des fois lors d'une mise en ligne la question de la mort

"Pourquoi a marche en local et pas en prod ?"

Idem pour le fichier .csproj (qui est en gros un fichier xml qui va dcrire la compilation, genre makefile), ben on peut modifier son contenu via des panneaux d'admin, mais quand on veut le personnaliser (changer a la main) faut faire un truc particulier car on ne le voit pas de base dans l'arborescence. Du coup 90% des dveloppeur ne savent mme pas  quoi sert les fichier csproj (selon mon bureau), alors que la compilation est quand mme un truc essentiel en dev.

Une dernire pour la route : lorsque l'on ajoute une proprit  cela cre un joli tableau genre excel on on rentre clef + valeur, ce qui gnre en fait une classe avec les valeur donnes en variable statique... perso a me gne la gnration de code que sans chercher tu sait mme pas que s'en est une (idem pour la gestion des classe proxy pour les webservice)

----------


## hugo123

> Par contre ce que je reproche aujourd hui a ces systemes modernes c'est la perte d autonomie, chez nous peuvent savent faire un makefile, compiler un projet java a la main (correction de bug chez le client sans eclipse a 3 heures du mat, pas de net et ben c est pas gagn...).


enfin la j'ai pas le contexte mais il me semble qu'il y a un souci dans le process de livraison ^^
Devoir compiler un projet  la main chez le client ca me parait un peu trange. Lancer la commande javac n'est pas un prrequis pour faire de la prod, et heureusement. On mlange un peu les sujets la non ?

Par contre pour ce qui est du manque d'autonomie, tout est relatif. Personnellement j'appelle ca de la spcialisation ou de la migration de connaissance (pas forcment les bons termes), on perd une comptence pour en gagner une autre.

----------


## BainE

> enfin la j'ai pas le contexte mais il me semble qu'il y a un souci dans le process de livraison ^^
> Devoir compiler un projet  la main chez le client ca me parait un peu trange.


Jugement htif. J ai jamais parl de livraison d ailleurs.




> Par contre pour ce qui est du manque d'autonomie, tout est relatif. Personnellement j'appelle ca de la spcialisation ou de la migration de connaissance (pas forcment les bons termes), on perd une comptence pour en gagner une autre.


tout est relatif, on est d accord, mais personnellement je trouve ca dommageable.

----------


## souviron34

> Personnellement j'appelle ca de la spcialisation ou de la migration de connaissance (pas forcment les bons termes), on perd une comptence pour en gagner une autre.


 ::aie:: 

vi, moi a m'apparat un peu comme ces leveurs qui ont appris qu'il fallait grer leurs troupeaux avec un ordi...

Ben maintenant ils descendent dans la rue rgulirement, parce qu'ils peuvent plus vivre...

Alors il y a plein de raisons diverses, mais une de ces raisons est que justement ils ont perdu une comptence en en apprenant une autre... 

Sauf que.. Dommage.. Celle qu'ils ont perdu, c'est ce qui les faisait vivre...

 ::aie::

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Jugement htif. J ai jamais parl de livraison d ailleurs.


Du coup, tu as voulu dire quoi exactement par : "compiler un projet java a la main (correction de bug chez le client sans eclipse a 3 heures du mat etc." ?

----------


## BainE

> Du coup, tu as voulu dire quoi exactement par : "compiler un projet java a la main (correction de bug chez le client sans eclipse a 3 heures du mat etc." ?


Tu buttes sur quel mot ?
C est le compiler au lieu de pr-compiler du java ?  ::aie:: 

Le pourquoi du comment je peux me retrouver tout nu (comprendre avec tres peu de moyen technique), tout seul sur site a 3 heures du mat n'est pas la question.

Paraphras :
Le jour ou tu te retrouves dos au mur, avec une urgence, sans ton environnement de travail habituel qui te fait beaucoup de chose et le caf si tu lui demandes poliment et surtout tout seul et ben t as bien l air d un con a fixer un PC avec des grands yeux de poisson mort pendant que le PDG client dans ton dos hurle au pognon qui faut le camp a chaque seconde d inactivit.

Autre exemple, y a pas longtemps crash de la base client vers 10 heures du soir, j'appelle le mec d astreinte pour les BDD.
Rponse : "Ah ben oui mais la, j ai pas le logiciel OracleAdminToolMegaPower ou qu on clique dessus et je sais plus faire en ligne de commande (l'a jamais su faire en fait)."
J ironise un peu, mais c'est pour pas m'enerver, l affaire est au tribunal a causes des pertes engendres.

Dans certains domaines, boites toute perte de connaissance peu couter tres cher.

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Tu buttes sur quel mot ?
> C est le compiler au lieu de pr-compiler du java ? 
> 
> Le pourquoi du comment je peux me retrouver tout nu (comprendre avec tres peu de moyen technique), tout seul sur site a 3 heures du mat n'est pas la question.


En fait, c'tait plutt le fait que mme si on peut effectuer une correction dans un environnement minimal  3h du mat. S'il y a un processus de livraison correct (donc tu disais justement que tu n'avais pas parl de livraison), on se retrouve en gnral  ne pas pouvoir faire monter la modification avant au moins une semaine (voir plus) le temps de valider les modifications dans les environnements de test, qualif, pr-prod etc.
Donc du coup, une modification peut souvent attendre 1 journe le temps d'avoir un environnement normale de dveloppement, c'est pourquoi je ne comprenais pas trop.

Sachant qu'une modification en prod du _code_ sans passer par un processus de validation peut tre consider comme une faute grave dans certains secteurs.
Si le patron n'est pas content, on peut se retrouver en tord  faire une modification comme a (et ventuellement lgalement si on travaille dans le domaine bancaire). Enfin, moi, je fais a, si a se passe bien, je suis  la porte. Si a se passe mal, je me retrouve au tribunal  ::aie:: 

Je rappelle que je parlais d'une modification sur du code. Pas une intervention autres sur les serveurs de prod (a peut simplement tre localis l'origine d'un bug quand on a un simple accs ssh sur un UNIX, mais jamais modifier. Mais l, pas besoin d'environnement complet, juste de quoi lire)

----------


## Jidefix

> En fait, c'tait plutt le fait que mme si on peut effectuer une correction dans un environnement minimal  3h du mat. S'il y a un processus de livraison correct (donc tu disais justement que tu n'avais pas parl de livraison), on se retrouve en gnral  ne pas pouvoir faire monter la modification avant au moins une semaine (voir plus) le temps de valider les modifications dans les environnements de test, qualif, pr-prod etc.
> Donc du coup, une modification peut souvent attendre 1 journe le temps d'avoir un environnement normale de dveloppement, c'est pourquoi je ne comprenais pas trop.
> 
> Sachant qu'une modification en prod du _code_ sans passer par un processus de validation peut tre consider comme une faute grave dans certains secteurs.
> Si le patron n'est pas content, on peut se retrouver en tord  faire une modification comme a (et ventuellement lgalement si on travaille dans le domaine bancaire). Enfin, moi, je fais a, si a se passe bien, je suis  la porte. Si a se passe mal, je me retrouve au tribunal 
> 
> Je rappelle que je parlais d'une modification sur du code. Pas une intervention autres sur les serveurs de prod (a peut simplement tre localis l'origine d'un bug quand on a un simple accs ssh sur un UNIX, mais jamais modifier. Mais l, pas besoin d'environnement complet, juste de quoi lire)


Ben je te garantis que a se passe pas comme a partout. Nous c'est rgulier que nous codons DIRECTEMENT en prod "parce qu'on s'est gour en spcifiant mais on veut que a marche l tout de suite".
Pour les responsabilits en cas de ppins on rejette sur ceux qui changent leurs specs aprs le passage en prod (le client est l galement en tort)
C'est moche mais on nous demande pas notre avis (d'un autre cot si on me le demandait je validerais pas la moiti des specs alors...)

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Ben je te garantis que a se passe pas comme a partout. Nous c'est rgulier que nous codons DIRECTEMENT en prod "parce qu'on s'est gour en spcifiant mais on veut que a marche l tout de suite".


Je comprend parfaitement que a arrive dans des boites. Mais je ne comprenais pas la remarque : "Jugement htif. J ai jamais parl de livraison d ailleurs.". Car vu que c'tait un jugement htif, alors il aurait fallu parler du processus de livraison pour savoir si on tait dans le cas Jidefix ou un processus plus industriel.

Dans le premier cas, ok a peut arriver, dans le deuxime, c'est peu probable  :;):

----------


## BainE

Oui moi aussi norme de scu, iso, pharma, bancaire moi aussi l thltisme j en ai fait au collge (sale clin d oeil au inconnus dsl).

J ai lanc un jugement hatif parce que j ai pas envi de discuter de nos process par forum interpos, on ne connait pas nos domaines d intervention, nos clients, la comparaison me parait pas forcment judicieuse... , par contre quand ils me plaisent pas je vais en parler a mon taulier. 

Mais baste, je voulais juste dire qu il m est arriv de voir des collgues (au demeurant de bons professionnels, srieux et comptents, mais trop habitus  leur IDE favoris) tre bien embt dans un environnement dgrad.

----------


## professeur shadoko

> Butler W. Lampson : (66 ans quand mme...). Superbe exemple que celui d'UML...


Papichous rule!  ::ccool::  (la programmation maintient le seul neurone qui nous reste!) j'ose mme pas parler de tout le mal que je pense d'UML
mon truc  moi: je code tout sous vi
 - code java: JVI sous netbeans (je laisse pas tout faire  Netbeans: il y a des wizards avec lesquels je ne suis pas d'accord).
 - bouquins: vim + asciidoc + bricolages -> html, odt, pdf
je passe pour un farfelu (et j'assume  :;):  mon avatar ci-joint me reprsente assez fidlement)

----------


## ThomasR

Je pense surtout qu'il a pris la grosse tte et qu'il pense que nous, dveloppeurs des temps modernes, ne sachons dvelopper qu'au travers des outils qu'ils ont construit.

Je sais dvelopper  l'aide d'un bloc note. D'ailleurs pour moi Visual Studio n'est qu'un bloc note avec coloration syntaxique et auto-compltion. Il s'attend peut-tre  ce qu'on se mette  coder en MSIL ? 

Travailler avec un outil graphique (attention  l'amalgame avec un diteur WYSIWYG) est clairement un gain de temps. Cela permet de mettre en vidence des erreurs que nous aurions eu des difficults  dceler  premire vue, de trier correctement sa base de fichier, d'accder directement  un fichier source, d'avoir les informations sur les autres classes / mthodes du projet...etc...




> personne ne peut jamais vous dire ce que signifie un diagramme UML !


Par "personne", j'imagine qu'il entend les personnes ne connaissant pas UML ? Faut pas dconner l...




> mais quand vous en avez 500 ! vous n'arrtez plus de zoomer puis de d-zoomer


De quoi il parle ce mec ?  ::koi::

----------


## Invit

> Par "personne", j'imagine qu'il entend les personnes ne connaissant pas UML ? Faut pas dconner l...


Non, c'est une critique classique de toutes les mthodes de reprsentation comme l'UML (on la faisait sur Merise, et sur toutes les mthodes avant)

En gros, l'UML permet de reprsenter facilement la structure du systme, et tant qu'on a un systme assez simple, ca permet de mettre au clair des vidences (c'est quoi les objets fondamentaux, comme ils interragissent, ...)

Mais, un UML pour dcrire un problme simple (ce qu'on retrouve dans 99% des UML des bouquins), c'est juste un joli dessin, ca n'apporte pas grand chose. (Ok, si, quand mme: a permet  des gens qui matrisent mal le franais, et sont donc incapables d'crire ou de lire une note technique, de communiquer avec l'extrieur...)

Maintenant, quand ca devient compliqu, le problme ce ne sont pas les classes, ou les relations entre elles (ca en gnral tout le monde est d'accord), mais les dtails d'implmentation qui feront la diffrence entre un logiciel utilisable et un monstre qui ne fonctionnera jamais. Et malheureusement, c'est l que l'UML s'arrte. 

Je crois que c'est cela qu'il critique. 




> De quoi il parle ce mec ?


Des UML fous dans lesquels des modlisateurs fous ont construit des diagrammes avec 500 objets diffrents, et des flches dans tous les sens. On passe son temps  zoomer pour voir le dtail, et  dzoomer pour ne pas perdre de vue les principes gnraux.

C'est une autre critique de toutes les mthodes fondes sur les reprsentations graphiques: si tu veux tout dessiner, pour un systme graphique, il va te falloir une grande feuille, et ton cerveau n'est pas capable de manipuler autant d'lments  la fois... 

C'est un peu la maldiction de l'UML: il est utile pour modliser de grosses structures, mais il devient moins comprhensible/efficace quand il devient plus gros.

Mais ce n'est pas neuf, on disait dj cela des organigrammes, et des mthodes prcdentes...

Francois

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.

Peut tre aussi que lorsque que l'on entend parler de "danger de la profession", a parle du fait que les EDI, en simplifiant le travail, permettent  plus de monde de programmer ... donc moins de travail pour les dvellopeurs ... peut tre, qui vivra verras.

Sinon, les mthodes d'analyse sont indispensable dans le dveloppement en entreprise ... alors a reste trs connus, surtout UML et MERISE (en France, je crois que les Etats Unis ont leur quivalent national ^^).

----------


## Shaidak

> Peut tre aussi que lorsque que l'on entend parler de "danger de la profession", a parle du fait que les EDI, en simplifiant le travail, permettent  plus de monde de programmer ... donc moins de travail pour les dvellopeurs ... peut tre, qui vivra verras.


Je ne voie pas comme "plus de monde" va programmer ... quelqu'un qui n'est pas dveloppeur ne risque pas de faire une application en C++ grce  Code::Blocks, ou alors va falloir me le prsenter  ::aie:: 

Pour UML avec les znormes schmas "moins comprhensibles", j'ai envie de dire et les vues, a sert  quoi alors ? Et de toutes manires, en alternative viable y'a quoi (je parle pour une grosse structure) ?

----------


## ok.Idriss

> quelqu'un qui n'est pas dveloppeur ne risque pas de faire une application en C++ grce  Code::Blocks, ou alors va falloir me le prsenter


Certes peut tre pas en C++ *** mais en Java avec eclipse, c'est dj assez accessible. Pour les langages du Web les plus rpandus (PHP, xHTML et JS), n'en parlons pas.
*
** encore que y en a qui en font sans tre dveloppeur en utilisant Qt grce aux Hows to du sdz notamment ... je sais ce n'est pas suffisant pour tre dvellopeur mais tous a n'tait peut tre pas possible avant.

----------


## Shaidak

> [...]mais en Java avec eclipse, c'est dj assez accessible. Pour les langages du Web les plus rpandus (PHP, xHTML et JS), n'en parlons pas.


Euh ... faisant du Java au boulot, que ce soit pour de simples appli ou pour nos grosses appli bases sur Struts, je voie mal quelqu'un de non dveloppeur faire ce qu'on fait grce  Eclipse  ::roll:: 
Pour php & co, effectivement, beaucoup d'outils permettent de rendre ces langages plus accessibles, mais la majorit des projets raliss avec sont (dsol pour le mot) merdiques  souhait : code source ignoble, mal organis, standard non respects et j'en passe ... sans oublier bien entendu le fait que la partie mtier est gnralement bien restreinte.




> encore que y en a qui en font sans tre dveloppeur en utilisant Qt grce aux Hows to du sdz notamment ... je sais ce n'est pas suffisant pour tre dvellopeur mais tous a n'tait peut tre pas possible avant


Et ce qu'un dveloppeur professionnel (attention  l'amalgame,  mes yeux un autodidacte peut tre professionnel hein  :;): ) peut raliser actuellement n'tait pas possible avant ... au final les possibilits voluent des 2 cts donc je ne voie pas le problme. De plus, un non dveloppeur ne dpassera jamais le stade d'une application superficielle avec Qt Creator, justement parce que Qt permet d'pargner au dveloppeur la partie ne ncessitant pas l'intervention d'un dveloppeur, lui laissant ainsi plus de temps sur la partie mtier du projet ("Code less, Create more"), partie sur laquelle M. lambda ne fera pas grand chose.
Si un utilisateur lambda qui grce  son ide arrive  faire quelque chose de ton niveau, c'est que t'as un srieux problme (et ce mme en php, html ou css -> tout le monde pense pouvoir en faire, mais peu en font correctement).

----------


## souviron34

> Pour UML avec les znormes schmas "moins comprhensibles", j'ai envie de dire et les vues, a sert  quoi alors ? Et de toutes manires, en alternative viable y'a quoi (je parle pour une grosse structure) ?


la mme chose sans utiliser un "langage" technocratique et nouveau...  ::P: 

Les mmes schmas,  la main, sans tout le vocabulaire d'initis et la sgrgation que cela implique...

 :;): 



PS: nous avons dj eu cette discussion ailleurs, donc ici n'est pas le lieu pour continuer sur ce sujet...

----------


## aba.com

> Tout est dit 
> 
> Si un programmeur ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe quand il clic sur "compiler", alors on va droit dans un mur. Quid de la mmoire ? de l'ASM ? ...
> 
> Aprs, les environnements graphiques permettent une bien meilleur ergonomie et au final, des gains de productivit...


c 'est exactement ce que je pensais de plus avec la cration de tous ces logiciels qui aide a la cration de site web par exemple ou traducteur de langage seulemen que c'est rapide mais bon ...




> Je suis tudiant donc, pas vraiment dveloppeur. Mais,  chaque fois que je dois crer un programme, pour un stage ou en cours, je n'arrive  rien avec un logiciel "cliquodrome".
> C'est peut tre parce-que je ne sais pas m'en servir mais, je perds toujours 3 heures  trouver l'option que je cherche alors que dans ma console, je connais la commande par coeur.
> 
> Pour moi, jusqu' prsent l'diteur de texte est incontournable.


oui c'est ca l'esprit du programmeur toujours avec les diteurs follow

----------


## tresorunikin

Au fait, je ne suis ni contre, ni pour les diteurs graphiques volus(...)  dans ce sens que certains dveloppeurs ne savent pas utiliser ces outils.. Un jeune dveloppeur ferai mieu de commencer par un simple diteur coe NOT PAD mais au stade de dveloppement des logiciels puissants, Visual Studio serai bcp plus avantageux! Voil! Moi perso, j'tais pas  mesure de dvelopper un site ASP.NET sous un diteur sans intellisence! J ai du recupr un NOPAD++ et maintenant je vois ca paie bien!

----------


## benoitldr

bonsoir 

perso je code encore pas mal sous vim et pour naviguer dans le code c'est ce qui reste encore de plus rapide et combin avec de bons plugins il s'avere tres puissant je pense notament en c a :make et :copen

cdlt

bref je continue d'utiliser vim pour la rapidit

----------


## begueradj

Les environnement de dveloppement tout comme ceux dits "graphiques"  feront de nous des "super cons"

----------


## ThomasR

> Les environnement de dveloppement tout comme ceux dits "graphiques"  feront de nous des "super cons"


Oui bien sr, et pourquoi pas construire une Peugeot 407 avec un tourneur-fraiseur ....

----------


## lepinekong

Je pense que ce qu'ils veulent dire ce n'est pas au premier degr qu'il faut le prendre. C'est plutt  prendre dans le sens: "A force de pointer et cliquer" les programmeurs ne font plus que de l'assemblage un peu comme un assembleur de PC sans vraiment comprendre ce qui se passe en dessous.

C'est comme aussi ce recruteur Java http://java.sys-con.com/node/1040135 qui se plaint dans cet article "Interviewing Java Developers With Tears in My Eyes" (Interview de dveloppeurs java, j'en ai des larmes aux yeux)  ::): 

que quand il fait l'interview de dveloppeurs java qui se disent mme expriments (5-8 ans) sur Flex, Java, Spring, et Hibernate, il a plus souvent  faire  une espce qu'il nomme "Robot Configurateur" qui savent par exemple faire le mapping de fichiers XML pour Spring mais qui ne sont plus capables d'expliquer en dtail le dataflow d'une application web de base avec des servlets / jsp / html.

----------


## dams78

D'un autre ct, qu'est ce que veulent les entreprises? 
=> Avoir une appli qui fonctionne en un temps record, pour a un bloc note n'est pas le plus propice je trouve.

Perso j'utilise eclipse et mme si je pense comprendre tout ce qu'il se passe derrire et quand plus j'ai commenc le java en cours avec emacs, je me vois pas du tout crire aujourd'hui mes programmes sans un tel outil.

----------


## lepinekong

> D'un autre ct, qu'est ce que veulent les entreprises? 
> => Avoir une appli qui fonctionne en un temps record, pour a un bloc note n'est pas le plus propice je trouve.
> 
> Perso j'utilise eclipse et mme si je pense comprendre tout ce qu'il se passe derrire et quand plus j'ai commenc le java en cours avec emacs, je me vois pas du tout crire aujourd'hui mes programmes sans un tel outil.


Encore une fois il ne s'agit pas de dvelopper une vraie application avec un Notepad, il s'agit de savoir si tu en es CAPABLE juste pour prouver que tu sais ce qu'il y a derrire.

Pourquoi ? Comme dit Joel Polsky le clbre fondateur de Stackoverflow (le premier site mondial aujourd'hui pour les programmeurs), tous les frameworks posent un jour ou un autre un problme parce que tout framework n'est qu'un modle limit et si l'on a pas la comprhension de ce que a fait, on ne sera pas capable de rsoudre ces problmes potentiels. Evidemment si on fait toujours les mmes applications bateaux on ne les rencontrera pas, mais sur des projets un peu innovant avec de fortes interactivits / trafics, on risque d'en rencontrer.

Je vous conseille donc de lire: "The Law of Leaky Abstraction" de Joel Polsky 
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articl...tractions.html
C'est en anglais donc dsol pour ceux qui ne matrisent que la langue de Molire  ::):

----------


## dams78

> Encore une fois il ne s'agit pas de dvelopper une vraie application avec un Notepad, il s'agit de savoir si tu en es CAPABLE juste pour prouver que tu sais ce qu'il y a derrire.


Pourtant d'aprs le premier post :




> *Les programmeurs savent-ils encore crire un code avec un diteur de texte ?*
> *Certains ingnieurs stars de Microsoft pensent que non et le regrette fortement*
> 
> 
> Les programmeurs "stars" de Microsoft prfrent les anciennes mthodes pour crire leurs codes. Ces superstars ne quitteraient pour rien au monde leur diteur de texte.


Sinon je pense apparemment comme toi, il faut savoir ce qu'il se passe derrire, ou du moins tre capable de savoir ce qu'il se passe mais il ne faut pas non plus tre suicidaire.
D'ailleurs est ce que les personnes qui ne jure que par un diteur de texte, dveloppent en quipe? Parce qu'en quipe il est difficile de contrler ce que font les autres et il faut souvent faire confiance  un tier.

----------


## lepinekong

> Pourtant d'aprs le premier post :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Citation:
> Envoy par Gordon Fowler Voir le message
> ...


Tu sais les journalistes ... quand ils veulent faire dans le sensationnel, ils sont prts  tout dformer  :;): 

Maintenant ces gens-l  leur niveau ne dveloppent plus des applications, non ils font des sminaires de formation et/ou manage des quipes donc ce qu'ils dveloppent c'est en fait de petites applications persos. Et puis c'est vrai si tu matrises bien les macros de ton "notepad" tu peux effectivement arriver  te construire ta petite usine logicielle.

Mais de l  le conseiller pour tous certainement pas. Par contre je conseille quand on teste des bouts de code ou une petite maintenance de 3 lignes de faire a dans un notepad un peu plus sophistiqu comme Snippet Compiler (pour .NET, sur java j'ai pas trouv l'quivalent), c'est moins lourd que de lancer tout un IDE et de crer un projet, patati patata.

----------


## Luc Hermitte

> D'ailleurs est ce que les personnes qui ne jure que par un diteur de texte, dveloppent en quipe? Parce qu'en quipe il est difficile de contrler ce que font les autres et il faut souvent faire confiance  un tier.


Si vous lisez  travers les lignes de l'article, pour ces soit disant "diteurs de textes" utiliss par les gurus de chez MS, il faut comprendre des monstres comme emacs ou vim.

Personnellement, j'utilise vim, et oui je bosse en quipe, et le pire vous savez quoi? Dans vim j'intgre directement le diff CVS avec mises en couleur contrairement  mes petits copains qui utilisaient VC (6, certes) -- j'ai le mme genre d'exemple avec eclipse+CDT/ant+cpp-task+ggc qui ne s'intgraient pas bien (i.e. impossible de cliquer sur la ligne de sortie du compilo pour sauter  la ligne de l'erreur dans les sources) contrairement  vim/ant+cpp-task+gcc

C'est ce que je dis rgulirement, vous (i.e. ceux qui critiquez les "diteurs de texte"), n'avez pas la moindre ide de ce dont "ces diteurs de textes" sont vritablement capables.

----------


## lepinekong

> C'est ce que je dis rgulirement, vous (i.e. ceux qui critiquez les "diteurs de texte"), n'avez pas la moindre ide de ce dont "ces diteurs de textes" sont vritablement capables.


Sisi moi j'ai ide  :;):  c'est ce que je voulais dire en disant




> c'est vrai si tu matrises bien les macros de ton "notepad" tu peux effectivement arriver  te construire ta petite usine logicielle.


Mais disons que dans le monde de l'entreprise (les grosses) avec la fameuse standardisation dont on nous rabche les oreilles (CMMI & co), les macros maisons passent moins bien que les IDEs pris en charge par les diteurs spcialiss.

----------


## dams78

> Si vous lisez  travers les lignes de l'article, pour ces soit disant "diteurs de textes" utiliss par les gurus de chez MS, il faut comprendre des monstres comme emacs ou vim.
> 
> Personnellement, j'utilise vim, et oui je bosse en quipe, et le pire vous savez quoi? Dans vim j'intgre directement le diff CVS avec mises en couleur contrairement  mes petits copains qui utilisaient VC (6, certes) -- j'ai le mme genre d'exemple avec eclipse+CDT/ant+cpp-task+ggc qui ne s'intgraient pas bien (i.e. impossible de cliquer sur la ligne de sortie du compilo pour sauter  la ligne de l'erreur dans les sources) contrairement  vim/ant+cpp-task+gcc
> 
> C'est ce que je dis rgulirement, vous (i.e. ceux qui critiquez les "diteurs de texte"), n'avez pas la moindre ide de ce dont "ces diteurs de textes" sont vritablement capables.


Je vois bien les gars de Microsoft sous vim ou emacs  ::mouarf:: 

Tu n'as toujours utilis que vim ou alors tu as dj utilis genre eclipse et tu es revenu  vim ensuite? Je sais que vim et emacs peuvent tre puissant surtout en C / C++ mais quand je vois le mode debug ou l'intgration du serveur web dans eclipse, je me dis que j'aurai du mal  utiliser un diteur. En plus sous eclipse t'as la compltion du code, des messages d'erreurs qui peuvent te faire gagner du temps, etc.

----------


## dams78

> Mais disons que dans le monde de l'entreprise (les grosses) avec la fameuse standardisation dont on nous rabche les oreilles (CMMI & co), les macros maisons passent moins bien que les IDEs pris en charge par les diteurs spcialiss.


Ca c'est bien vrai, ici t'as des postes sous Vista ou sous Suze, du coup c'est Eclipse pour tout le monde, a se comprend dans un certain sens.

----------


## Luc Hermitte

> a- Je vois bien les gars de Microsoft sous vim ou emacs 
> 
> b- Tu n'as toujours utilis que vim ou alors tu as dj utilis genre eclipse et tu es revenu  vim ensuite? Je sais que vim et emacs peuvent tre puissant surtout en C / C++ mais quand je vois le mode debug ou l'intgration du serveur web dans eclipse, je me dis que j'aurai du mal  utiliser un diteur. En plus sous eclipse t'as la compltion du code, des messages d'erreurs qui peuvent te faire gagner du temps, etc.


a- Et pourtant si tu lis bien l'article et que tu passes un peu de temps  rechercher ce qu'utilisent ces bonshommes, tu trouveras des rfrences  emacs.

b- Gosse: les outils turbo de borland, puis deux ans obligatoires sous vi (!= vim) que je maudissais en cole. Puis vim depuis 12 (?) ans, avec des passages sous VC++, et parfois eclipse.
Le truc est que je code, je n'assemble pas, et donc un diteur de textes puissant m'est plus utile. (et moins je fais de Java, mieux je me porte -- les gouts et les couleurs => eclipse ne m'apporte rien, cf mon exemple, sans parler que je suis essentiellement sous *nix et que seul VC a une vritable plus value en matire de dbuggueur C++ intgr).
Compltion et sauts aux erreurs, j'ai, contrairement  mon exemple o eclipse n'a pas (et que je continue  m'amuser  ressortir vu que personne ne m'a propos de solution depuis tout ce temps).

----------


## lepinekong

Du point de vue de l'entreprise, il est rationnel de choisir les IDEs et de se baser sur les outils externes.

Il faut s'y plier, question de discipline et d'intgration au standard de l'entreprise, mais rien n'empche d'y greffer ses propres outils par dessus les IDEs qui ont les interfaces pour appeler des outils externes (le mcanisme le plus sophistiqu tant videmment les addins).

Ce faisant un dveloppeur peut ainsi arriver  une productivit de plusieurs centaines de pourcent meilleure que celle de ses collgues (mais pas forcment bon de le faire savoir a peut crer des jalousies cf principe de Peter concernant la peur gnre chez les autres par un super comptent  ::):  )

Deming, le Gourou de la Qualit envoy par le Gnral Mc Arthur pour enseigner aux Japonais la Qualit, dit d'ailleurs qu'il faut muler les principes des Japonais en fait les siens puisque c'est lui qui en est  l'origine et non pas copier leurs outils mais crer les siens propres car les outils des autres ne sont pas forcment les mieux adapts  son contexte (Deming est mort c'est un acteur ci-dessous qui lit une retranscription d'un sminaire de Deming):
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXVgsPxQR54"]YouTube- An Evening with Dr. Deming[/ame]

C'est comme a que des entreprises arrivent  faire 500% de croissance comme le dit Jeff Sutherland le crateur de Scrum, et non pas un maigre x%:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht2xcIJrAXo"]YouTube- Hyperproductive Distributed Scrum Teams[/ame]

----------


## Amethyste

les gars, je ne sais pas avec quoi vous travaillez, mais si pour vous la seule alternative est Notepad ou le cliquodrome boite noire je vous suggre de changer d'outil de travail l tout de suite!!!


Je me sers de VS, s'il y a certes des trucs que je laisse gnrer par les assistants, en fait assez peu c'est exact, il y  en a d'autres que je gnre  la main. Je n'ai JAMAIS eu besoin de faire un choix. 

Le choix c'est toujours moi qui le fait: 
Les trucs chiants et rptitifs, c'est le boulot de  la machine ou des gnrateurs de templates et autres snippets, le reste c'est moi.

Et a mon avis c'est pareil sous Eclipse.

On est au XXIme sicle tout de mme.

*Ceci tant, on rigole, on rigole, mais les vrais programmeurs ne codent qu'avec des 0 et des 1*  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> Ce faisant un dveloppeur peut ainsi arriver  une productivit de plusieurs centaines de pourcent meilleure que celle de ses collgues (mais pas forcment bon de le faire savoir a peut crer des jalousies cf principe de Peter concernant la peur gnre chez les autres par un super comptent  )


je sais pas : avec mon diteur prfr (_xemacs_), ne me servant que de l'dition de base, compilant par Makefile en ligne de commande, et debuggant avec *ddd* (si besoin) mais la plupart du temps avec des _fprintf(stderr..)_, j'atteint une moyenne de 100 000 lignes par an commentes, debugges, fonctionnelles, et testes.... depuis plus de 20 ans...

Et quand je compare que ce soit les usines  gaz architecturales ou de fichiers gnrs par les IDE comme Eclipse ou Netbeans, sans compter les pertes de temps et les blibliothques ncessites et les dpendances et la place disque et mmoire occupe et les difficults de faire des projets cls en main et/ou de distribuer simplement, je me pose trs sincrement la question...

 ::roll::

----------


## jabbounet

> je sais pas : avec mon diteur prfr (_xemacs_), ne me servant que de l'dition de base, compilant par Makefile en ligne de commande, et debuggant avec *ddd* (si besoin) mais la plupart du temps avec des _fprintf(stderr..)_, j'atteint une moyenne de 100 000 lignes par an commentes, debugges, fonctionnelles, et testes.... depuis plus de 20 ans...


Perso je n'utilise pas la ligne de commande directement 
pour la compile j'ai 
M-x compile
Pour lancer une ligne commande j'ai 
M-!
Pour debugger j'ai
M-x debug
....

Mais c'est clair que je ne changerai pas mon diteur pour un IDE avec tout intgr, je l'ai dj  ::D: 



Autrement petite anecdote:

Quand j'ai dbut dans ma premire boite un expert (20 ans de boite et de C++ et autres langages) c'tait amus  comparer la taille des executables gnr par les diffrents compilateurs avec diffrents cas (c'tait il y'a dix ans environ)

Pour le simple programme HelloWorld:
a tenais largement sur une disquette avec Gcc (quelques Ko)
a tenais largement sur une disquette avec le compilateur de Visual Studio sans assistant et en appelant le compilateur directement en ligne de commande, bref la manip ou il faut savoir comment a marche pour le faire) a peu prs le mme ordre de grandeur que le cas prcdent

Par contre:
a ne tenais plus du tout sur une disquette en utilisant l'assistant d'aide  la cration le programme et en prenant les options aux mieux pour faire une hello world sur une console.

pour info un disquette faisait 1.44Mo

Certes aujourd'hui avec la taille des cl usb et des disques dure cette anecdote prte  sourire mais je me demande ce que ces assistant ajoutent aux programmes pour faire gonfler la taille des excutables a ce point.

----------


## dams78

Ou enfin il faut pas confondre les assistants et les autre IDE du type Eclipse.
Avant de connatre Eclipse j'ai toujours entendus que a polluait le code... bah non, ya bien des commentaires (genre une ligne) gnres lors de certaines actions, mais non seulement c'est paramtrable mais surtout a se supprime sans soucis.
Au final Eclipse fais juste gagn du temps, vite de se creuser la tte pour importer un jar, crer une classe, exporter le projet, etc.

Aprs les assistants de code je ne connais pas trop...

----------


## jabbounet

> Au final Eclipse fais juste gagn du temps, vite de se creuser la tte pour importer un jar, crer une classe, exporter le projet, etc.


oui pourquoi pas, un outils qui te met a jour ton classpath, qui t'ouvre un fichier en te dclarant une class, ou qui te fait un zip de tes sources utilisable par n'importe qui avec n'importe quel diteur c'est a peu prs aussi rapide sur tous les diteur normalement

----------


## Jack Sparrow

Quand je vois la description que font certains de leur emacs ou vi. On dirait quand mme que c'est plus proche d'un EDI que d'un diteur de texte tellement c'est customis...

Je suis sr qu'on peut trouver un emacs sous windows avec un gcc integr, un dboggeur et divers plugins etc., et il y en a qui vont oser dire que ce n'est pas un EDI...

----------


## Luc Hermitte

Sans parler de XRefactory pour xemacs.

PS: vi est vraiment juste un diteur de texte puissant. vim est beaucoup plus.




> Ou enfin il faut pas confondre les assistants et les autre IDE du type Eclipse.


Ne parlons mme pas des environnements non graphiques avec notepad...

----------


## jabbounet

> Je suis sr qu'on peut trouver un emacs sous windows avec un gcc integr, un dboggeur et divers plugins etc., et il y en a qui vont oser dire que ce n'est pas un EDI...


Non tu rcupre emacs et gcc, gdb sparment sur leur site respectif, tu les installe, tu configure 5 minutes (quelques variable d'environnement PATH, et autre ventuellement) et a marche tout seul.




> Quand je vois la description que font certains de leur emacs ou vi. On dirait quand mme que c'est plus proche d'un EDI que d'un diteur de texte tellement c'est customis...





> Perso je n'utilise pas la ligne de commande directement
> pour la compile j'ai
> M-x compile
> Pour lancer une ligne commande j'ai
> M-!
> Pour debugger j'ai
> M-x debug


Ca c'est juste en standard, il suffit de lire la doc.....

Maintenant c'est vrai que tu peux le customiser a mort, les source en lisp sont disponible et il y'a plein de tutoriaux pour t'aider a crer tes propres mode (dj fait pour un langage obscure qui drivait directement du C++, ou pour une surcouche spcifique de ADA chez un client)

----------


## _skip

<troll>
Ca doit tre excellent de faire du design d'IHM avec un diteur de texte en mode console.  ::mouarf:: 
</troll>

Si vous avez des outils qui vous plaisent et avec lesquels vous tes productifs, n'est-ce pas la seule chose importante? Que vous employiez eclipse ou vi, Je suis sr que a lui fait une belle jambe  votre client du moment que vous livrez.

----------


## Luc Hermitte

> a- 
> <troll>
> Ca doit tre excellent de faire du design d'IHM avec un diteur de texte en mode console. 
> </troll> 
> 
> 
> b- Que vous employiez eclipse ou vi, Je suis sr que a lui fait une belle jambe  votre client du moment que vous livrez.


a- Cf pourtant les IHM dclaratives qui mergent -> adobe.ASL, le declarativeUI de Qt ...
Ou les IHM programmes comme GXT (dans la famille RIA/GWT)

b- Exactement. Tant qu'il y aura des responsables capables de laisser leurs informaticiens utiliser les produits avec lesquels ils sont le plus productifs, tout ira bien.

----------


## jabbounet

> b- Exactement. Tant qu'il y aura des responsables capables de laisser leurs informaticiens utiliser les produits avec lesquels ils sont le plus productifs, tout ira bien.


b- tout a fait d'accord, des diteurs impos a ne marche pas toujours bien dans les projets

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Ca c'est juste en standard, il suffit de lire la doc.....


Je ne faisais pas forcement rfrence  ce que tu disais.

Je pensais par exemple aux interventions de Luc Hermitte :




> C'est ce que je dis rgulirement, vous (i.e. ceux qui critiquez les "diteurs de texte"), n'avez pas la moindre ide de ce dont "ces diteurs de textes" sont vritablement capables.





> Compltion et sauts aux erreurs, j'ai, contrairement  mon exemple o eclipse n'a pas (et que je continue  m'amuser  ressortir vu que personne ne m'a propos de solution depuis tout ce temps).


D'ailleurs, Luc a justement mis entre guillemet diteur de texte car cela ne me semble ne plus vraiment tre un diteur de texte.
Ds que l'on commence  avoir des fonctionnalits de refactoring, compltion automatique, compilation  la vole/remplacement  chaud du code, gnration des makefiles, debuggeur "integr" (au sens o l'on peut suivre le programme directement dans l'diteur) : Peut on appeler a un diteur de texte ?

----------


## hartyshow

Salut,

Cela fait plus de 20 ans que je baigne dans le dv et bien sr je maitrise vi et les EDI (Eclipse, VS...).

Le principale est de se faire plaisir en codant, alors couleurs, auto compltion etc..., du moment que l'on comprend le pourquoi quelle importance !!!

Quelque soit le systme, une base minimum sur l'utilisation de vi est quand trs utile mme de nos jours ! J'ai chang, par exemple, l'OS de mon NAS et bien sr pas de GUI, donc un bon vi pour diter les fichiers de config c'est quand mme bien pratique  ::ccool::

----------


## lepinekong

Un IDE c'est surtout utile comme explorateur de code. On imagine pas Windows sans explorer, un IDE c'est pareil sinon c'est comme si on retournait sous DOS, ce qui n'empche pas que savoir crer des batchs sous DOS est puissant pour automatiser des tches.

Dans un contexte d'entreprise standardis, c'est du bon sens.

----------


## hackiel

Perso je me mets tout doucement  la programmation et je me suis justement pas mal renseign sur le sujet. J'ai l'impression que la plupart des "supers programmeurs" utilisent soit Emacs soit Vi ou Vim. Il doit quand mme y avoir de bonnes raisons.





> They all used Emacs, of course. Hell, Eric Benson was one of the authors of XEmacs1. All of the greatest engineers in the world use Emacs. The world-changer types. Not the great gal in the cube next to you. Not Fred, the amazing guy down the hall. I'm talking about the greatest software developers of our profession, the ones who changed the face of the industry. The James Goslings, the Donald Knuths, the Paul Grahams2, the Jamie Zawinskis, the Eric Bensons. Real engineers use Emacs. You have to be way smart to use it well, and it makes you incredibly powerful if you can master it. Go look over Paul Nordstrom's shoulder while he works sometime, if you don't believe me. It's a real eye-opener for someone who's used Visual Blub .NET-like IDEs their whole career.
> Emacs is the 100-year editor.


Un article intressant de Steve Yegge : il est certes un peu extremiste, mais c'est une opinion que j'ai lue souvent,  y compris dans l'excellent bouquin : Pragmatic Programmer.

Pareil dans Coders at work, compilation d'interviews de grands programmeurs :
Coders at work

Conclusion ? Je vais me mettre  Emacs  ::P:

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> J'ai l'impression que la plupart des "supers programmeurs" utilisent soit Emacs soit Vi ou Vim. Il doit quand mme y avoir de bonnes raisons.


Les "super programmeurs" doivent surtout utiliser l'outil qui leur correspond  ::ccool::

----------


## dams78

Je pense surtout que les "super programmeurs" sont des gars qui dveloppent en C/C++. 
Par contre ds qu'on parle Java j'ai encore vu personne ne pas utiliser Eclipse ou NetBean.

----------


## jabbounet

> Je pense surtout que les "super programmeurs" sont des gars qui dveloppent en C/C++. 
> Par contre ds qu'on parle Java j'ai encore vu personne ne pas utiliser Eclipse ou NetBean.


moi je n'utilise aucun de ceux l je suis rest sur emacs  ::D: , bon je ne fait du java que ponctuellement pour dpanner.

----------


## dams78

> moi je n'utilise aucun de ceux l je suis rest sur emacs , bon je ne fait du java que ponctuellement pour dpanner.


ou je parlais dans un milieu professionnel au sein d'un projet

----------


## jabbounet

> ou je parlais dans un milieu professionnel au sein d'un projet


c'est mon cas, mais dans ma socit on est multi language (C++/java) et multi plateforme (Unix(s), windows).....

----------


## Zartan

C'est une question d'organisation. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on utilise un IDE qu'on doit ouvrir 500 fichiers (ou pire projets) en mme temps. Le bon usage des Workspaces permet justement de s'y retrouver.

emacs est un diteur un peu particulier que j'affectionne bien que je sois loin d'tre expert dans le domaine. A sa manire il se rapproche quand mme plus d'un EDI que d'un diteur de base.

----------


## Luc Hermitte

Et que dire des finder  la mac -- dont on retrouve 3 quivalents dans vim, et au moins un (AMA) dans emacs ? Aucune arborescence (graphique/textuelle) et pourtant c'est d'une efficacit redoutable...
Depuis que le troll s'est rveill il y a 3 jours, je perois encore les mmes a prioris.

----------


## hegros

Les programmeurs savent ils encore dvelopper avec un diteur de texte ?

oui : cela ne fait pas d'eux des programmeurs de gnie ou des dinosaures
non : cela ne fait pas d'eux de pitres programmeurs ou des jeunots qui connaissent rien


Le dveloppement logiciel ce n'est pas une activit oo il y a 100% de programmation, j'ai envie de dire on s'en fout que le programmeur sache ou pas dvelopper avec un diteur de texte ce qui compte c'est qu'il sache dvelopper tout court ! Parce que diteur de texte ou pas c'est toujours les mmes problmes qui se posent : bug, rgression, cout, dlai, qualit...


Pour l'instant l'avenir volue plutt en faveur de dveloppement sans diteur de texte (comprenez avec un diteur graphique) car c'est plus intuitif, plus facile  apprendre, plus facile  prendre en main il suffit de sortir un arbre qualimtrique pour s'en rendre compte. 

A l'heure de la 3D  la tv on va pas faire de la 3D en mode texte dans 10 ans, cela paratra probablement ridicule ou sinon pour se souvenir d'une poque qu'on appellera mystique  ::mouarf::

----------


## deadalnix

Nouveau ne signifie pas mieux.

Je ne vois par exemple aucun moyen graphique digne de ce nom remplacer grep. Je ne suis pas en train de glorifier les vieux truc, avoir une interface graphique, c'est nettement plus pratique pour un tas de truc.

Mais parfois, il faut savoir investir de son temps pour apprendre  se servir d'un outil. Cela est particulirement pertinent dans le cas d'diteurs comme vim ou emacs, qui, si on se donne la peine de les connaitre, sont d'une efficacit redoutable, et je ne crois pas qu'un diteur graphique soit capable de remplacer cela. (ou alors faire la mme chose dans un fentre graphique).

EDIT: d'ailleurs, on voit arriver de plus en plus d'outils alliant les deux, tels que gnome-do. Et c'est vraiment une merveille.

----------


## ok.Idriss

> (ou alors faire la mme chose dans un fentre graphique).


Bah le pire c'est que Emacs et vim ont leur interface graphique (Gvim pour vim) ... et, a ne change pas grand chose (a ne m'apporte rien personnellement) ...

----------


## souviron34

> A l'heure de la 3D  la tv on va pas faire de la 3D en mode texte dans 10 ans, cela paratra probablement ridicule ou sinon pour se souvenir d'une poque qu'on appellera mystique


Entre pr-squencer/monter une squence / film, crer des effets,  et crer le programme qui effectue les oprations, les besoins ne sont pas les mmes  ::P: 

Donc vraisemblablement dans 10 ans on fera encore de la 3D en mode texte.. re.  ::P: 

Essaye de programmer un ray-tracing ou une projection ortho-cylindrique uniquement en visuel, a va tre coton    ::aie::

----------


## toham

Alalala, je me bidonne en lisant tous les gens qui disent qu'ils codent tout  la main, ba ecout , c'est bien sa prouve que vous connaissez parfaitement votre language, mais c'est completement inutile, la puissance d'un dveloppeur c'est de pouvoir dvelopper dans tous les langages, c'est pas pour rien qu'on dit qu'un informaticien reste un tudiant toute sa vie, et je sais plus qui  dit une tel connerie : "Je developpe tout moi meme, je n'aime pas l'auto-compltion...." n'importe quoi, ba ecoutez moi tous, le jour ou on vous demandera de developper une application dans un langage que vous ne maitrisez pas, vous allez faire comment, apprendre par coeur le langage pour tout faire dans un diteur de texte........ vous tes zero.
Je comprend ceux qui disent qu'un developpeur qui ne comprend pas le code gnr par un EDI n'est pas un vrai dveloppeur. Mais de la a dire qu'un vrai developpeur ne developpe qu'avace un editeur de texte, faut arrt, sa voudrait dire que les 3/4 des developpeur de moins de 35 ans ne sont pas des developpeurs.......

Un developpeur sait se servir d'une documentation, et un developpeur abruti est celui qui apprend par coeur un langage.
Perso je travaille en Java (eclipse), Php (ecplise), C# et VB (VS).... et j'en passe, pourtant je connais pas entierement le langage mais je sais m'adapter.

Et pour ceux qui code encore avec un diteur de texte, j'aimerais bien savoir combien de temps vous prennez pour crer une interface... et cod l'evenementiel et le traitement deriere. 

Bref, je veux bien croire qu'un dreamweaver soit bidon pour gnr du HTML, et je suis totalment d'accord de le faire  la main, mais d'une c'est pas a un developpeur de faire le code html mais au designer, vous votre taff c'est de developper le traitement et l'venementiel deriere...

----------


## BainE

> vous tes zero.


Nan ca c'est ta note en dicte (sauf si tu n'es pas francophone de naissance).

Par contre c'est bien l toute le diffrence entre un bon dveloppeur et un mauvais dveloppeur. Le bon dveloppeur, il voit un clavier, il code, le mauvais dveloppeur, il voit un clavier, il code mais c'est un mauvais dveloppeur, c'est pas pareil.

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Par contre c'est bien l toute le diffrence entre un bon dveloppeur et un mauvais dveloppeur. Le bon dveloppeur, il voit un clavier, il code, le mauvais dveloppeur, il voit un clavier, il code mais c'est un mauvais dveloppeur, c'est pas pareil.


C'est comme pour la chasse  la galinette  ::ccool:: .

Bon sinon, comme a a t dit, c'est une affaire de prfrence et mieux vaut coder avec ce avec quoi on n'est le plus performant ...

On ne peut cependant pas nier que beaucoup de codeurs ne savent pas ce qui se passe derrire un EDI (ce qui n'est pas toujours important certes, mais ce n'est pas non plus inutile), mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous. Certains codeurs hors pairs prfrent travailler sur Eclipse/NetBeans/etc, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils sont incomptent. De mme pour ceux qui prfrent coder sur un diteur, ce servir des Makefile, de la ligne de commande. 

Enfin il est bien aussi de savoir coder des deux faons pour s'adapter  n'importe qu'elle plateforme de dveloppement (C'est un manque de ne pas savoir se servir d'un EDI, comme c'est un manque de ne pas savoir dvelopper sur un diteur en se servant aussi de la ligne de commande mme si combler ces manques n'est pas forcement indispensable  notre travail).

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## dams78

Ce qui serait intressant  savoir c'est si il y a une diffrence relle de qualit. Parce que si un IDE performant permet de coder une application de qualit tout en restant dans les clous (je pense notamment au checkstyle d'eclipse) et tout ceci rapidement, moi je dis bingo !!!

A vouloir tout faire sois mme n'est ce pas la meilleur faon de tout faire moins bien? (Ceci est une vraie question).

----------


## deadalnix

Si je pense aussi.

A mon avis, l'important c'est d'avoir le contrle, mais pas forcement de contrler.

J'avais cette discutions avec un autre dev il y a pas longtemps. On se disait que la plupars du code devrait tre manag (comme C# ou Java). Le soucis c'est que parfois, cela  un impact ngatif. Mais en fait rarement, cela concerne quelques lignes de code, la partie du code qui s'excute des millions de fois.

Je pense qu'il est raisonnable, et mme souhaitable de laisser faire la machine dans la plupart des cas. Mais il est important d'avoir le contrle, pour pouvoir reprendre la main quand il le faut.

Il en va de mme avec l'diteur. On doit tre aid par notre diteur, et pas en tre esclave. La est tout le problme.

Je tiens aussi  dire que quand on parle d'diteur de texte, on ne parle pas de notepad la, mais bien d'diteurs tels que vim ou emacs.

----------


## toham

> Nan ca c'est ta note en dicte (sauf si tu n'es pas francophone de naissance).
> 
> Par contre c'est bien l toute le diffrence entre un bon dveloppeur et un mauvais dveloppeur. Le bon dveloppeur, il voit un clavier, il code, le mauvais dveloppeur, il voit un clavier, il code mais c'est un mauvais dveloppeur, c'est pas pareil.


Je vois que tu as beaucoup de repartit, obliger de critiquer l'orthographe pour rendre moins pertinent un post .. c'est bien.
Quand tu aura une critique  faire sur ce que j'ai dit , je serais la pour la lire et l'accepter mais si c'est pour lire encore ce genre de btises ....
Sinon j'ai kiff ta rference aux inconnus lol
Mais pour revenir su rle sujet, tout  t dit, un developpeur doit controler, comprendre tout ce qui se passe sur tous les niveaux, mais de la  dire que developper dans un editeur de texte tels que notepad prouve qu'on est developpeur , sa c'est la grosse blague du sicle.

----------


## Luc Hermitte

> mais de la  dire que developper dans un editeur de texte tels que notepad prouve qu'on est developpeur , sa c'est la grosse blague du sicle.


Ce qui n'est ni ce dont parle l'article (encore faut-il chercher qui sont ces gens et ce qu'ils utilisent en vrai pour le voir), ni ce que le "camp" "diteurs" a dfendu ici (et ce n'est pas une question d'tre "dveloppeur", mais d'tre productif)

----------


## hegros

C'est plus la mthode de travail et les personnes plus que l'outil (diteur texte ou graphique) qui dfini la plus grande part de la productivit d'une quipe ou d'un logiciel en partant du principe que les cots pour les comptences et outils sont les mmes.

----------


## hegros

> Entre pr-squencer/monter une squence / film, crer des effets,  et crer le programme qui effectue les oprations, les besoins ne sont pas les mmes 
> 
> Donc vraisemblablement dans 10 ans on fera encore de la 3D en mode texte.. re. 
> 
> Essaye de programmer un ray-tracing ou une projection ortho-cylindrique uniquement en visuel, a va tre coton



En fait pour la partie graphique j'ai une prfrence pour l'criture en mode texte quand il s'agit de telles spcificits (les tats d'impressions aussi par exemple je prfre en mode texte) ensuite pour la construction d'une IHM cela se discute, on peut-tre productif avec les 2 car les 2 le permettent techniquement. 

Enfin pour faire du prototypage c'est quand mme plus pratique d'avoir un diteur graphique et il n'est pas normal de ne pas faire de prototypage IHM car c'est une des premires spcification qui est faite en dbut de projet. Mais j'imagine avec emacs/vi on fait des IHM en 2 ou 3 raccourcis claviers ?

Edit : Pour UML je prfre aussi utiliser un diteur graphique mais avec un diteur de texte on peut faire pleins d'autres choses comme crire des xmi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zartan

Le problme que j'ai avec les EDI c'est qu'ils me ralentissent sans arrt.

Si je tape : <br /> au lieu de "<br />", mon ordinateur se met en veille une dizaine de secondes le temps que l'EDI consulte ses docs... En fait on est forc de taper son code comme les auteurs l'ont imagin et pas comme on veut.

Bon aprs c'est bien sympa les parenthses qui se ferment toutes seules, la doc de la fonction quand on passe la souris dessus, etc... mais le prix est l quand mme.

C'est d'ailleurs comparable avec les programmes de traitement de texte/mise en page : on peut taper son texte au kilomtre dans un diteur tout simple et puis le mettre en forme aprs dans un programme Wysiwyg qui va nous signaler chaque faute d'orthographe, ce qui est particulirement agaant quand on n'a pas fini de taper son mot.

On peut utiliser les deux donc.

----------


## _skip

> Le problme que j'ai avec les EDI c'est qu'ils me ralentissent sans arrt.
> 
> Si je tape : <br /> au lieu de "<br />", mon ordinateur se met en veille une dizaine de secondes le temps que l'EDI consulte ses docs...


Alors l, soit tu emploies un trs mauvais diteur, soit ton ordinateur est une vieille brouette.




> Bon aprs c'est bien sympa les parenthses qui se ferment toutes seules, la doc de la fonction quand on passe la souris dessus, etc... mais le prix est l quand mme.


C'est vrai, un lookup dans les caches qui prend 100 millisecondes, a ralentit beaucoup le dveloppeur.
Si tu voulais dire, en consommation mmoire tu as raison mais personellement je trouve que 100-300mo pour un IDE en fonctionnement, c'est loin d'tre bloquant.

----------


## Zartan

> Alors l, soit tu emploies un trs mauvais diteur


Non ce n'est pas un diteur c'est un EDI qui fait 1,846,471,555,684,952 oprations quand je tape un seul caractre. C'est ce que j'explique dans mon message prcdent.

Un exemple de ce que fait un EDI et que ne fait pas un diteur simple, c'est la gestion des TODO et des FIXME : il va parcourir le code  la recherche de ces mots clefs et mettre  jour la liste des tches.




> soit ton ordi est une vieille brouette.


Elle a moins d'un an la brouette, et mme quand je tapais du code sur mon VIC 20 a ne mettait pas 10 secondes  s'afficher.




> C'est vrai, un lookup dans les caches qui prend 100 millisecondes, a ralentit beaucoup le dveloppeur.


Ca n'a rien  voir avec les caches : on utilise un cache quand l'info existe *dj*. Mais quand il ne trouve rien dans ses caches il cherche *partout*. Et videmment ne trouve rien ce qui fait que l'ordi se met en veille une dizaine de secondes.

Autre exemple: si je copie colle un gros fichier source, il est susceptible de ramer pendant longtemps car il va vrifier toute la syntaxe, la mettre en forme, la colorier et ventuellement l'indexer, ce qui est normal, et c'est ce qu'on attend d'un EDI, mais pour modifier trois lignes j'espre que vous serez d'accord avec moi qu'un diteur c'est bien plus simple, et rapide.

----------


## Luc Hermitte

> Bon aprs c'est bien sympa les parenthses qui se ferment toutes seules, la doc de la fonction quand on passe la souris dessus, etc... mais le prix est l quand mme.


Une fois de plus les "diteurs de texte" font le premier sans broncher, et le second avec plus ou moins de succs : il faut des gens pour crire des outils qui savent interprter le code de langages complexes, et le rsultat laisse parfois  dsirer.




> Un exemple de ce que fait un EDI et que ne fait pas un diteur simple, c'est la gestion des TODO et des FIXME : il va parcourir le code  la recherche de ces mots clefs et mettre  jour la liste des tches.


man grep ...
Au pire un plugin pour vim est vite crit (si ce n'est dj fait) si en plus tu dois pouvoir maintenir une liste de priorits. Mais pour cela, je prfre encore passer par une forge qui grera aussi les anomalies  rgler.

----------


## shiro_

J'ai commence par coder en PHP sous Notepad++ pour ensuite passer sous Eclipse pour apprendre le JAVA. Maintenant je code sous vim en C/Perl/Python/...


*Pensez vous que les environnements visuels de programmation soient une mauvaise chose ?*
Clairement oui, pour moi les environnements visuels font references aux point-and-click plus qu'a Eclipse. Un integrateur n'est pas un developpeur, et un developpeur doit pouvoir aligner les lignes de codes de facon logique et propres, ce afin de produire un programme concit, maintenable et performant.
Certes, comme certains le soulignent, dans la vraie vie il faut etre productif et un environnement visuel peut donner un rendu qui parrait tres bien. Mais la qualite sous-jacente est mediocre, le client ne le verra jamais,  pour moi c'est juste du foutage de gueule. 

On va pas restaurer Notre Dame avec un jet d'eau haute pression, meme si c'est plus rapide. Sinon les gens qui sont dans le metier voudront vous assassiner, vous clouer sur une autoroute avec un camouflage couleur bitume (euthanasie ?).

*Pour vous, n'est-on programmeur que si l'on sait dvelopper avec un diteur de texte ?*

Oui. Mais pour etre efficace, un vrai editeur est indispensable.
VIm permet d'ouvrir des onglets, c'est ma feature preferee, auto-completion lors de la recherche du fichier a ouvrir, buffer commun a tous les onglets.
Chaque onglet peut etre splitte, dans la partie gauche on met un XML et dans la partie droite on code le parseur par exemple.

Apres le JAVA sous vim j'ai jamais tente, ca me semble un peu galere par contre. J'utilise Eclipse pour le moment, meme si j'en ai raz-le-bol de voir des erreurs alors que je n'ai pas finit de coder le bloc d'instruction.
L'important c'est que les fichiers sources restent lisibles/compatibles avec d'autres IDE et que le projet reste compilable avec des outils tiers.
Pour s'en assurer, il faut savoir compiler a la main et il faut savoir ouvrir un fichier source avec un editeur simple.

J'imagine que vous etes tous plus ou moins passiones par votre boulot, sinon vous ne seriez pas ici. J'ai du mal a comprendre que vous ne cherchiez pas a savoir "comment ca marche" et ce qu'il se passe lorsque vous compilez votre programme puis quand il est execute (interprete pour les moins chanceux  ::D: ).

----------


## hegros

> J'imagine que vous etes tous plus ou moins passiones par votre boulot, sinon vous ne seriez pas ici. J'ai du mal a comprendre que vous ne cherchiez pas a savoir "comment ca marche" et ce qu'il se passe lorsque vous compilez votre programme puis quand il est execute (interprete pour les moins chanceux ).



Ce n'est pas parce que le dveloppeur utilise un outil visuel qu'il ne comprends rien de ce qui se passe derrire, qu'il ne connat pas le processus de compilation ou d'excution, s'il est pass au visuel c'est aussi parce qu'il matrise suffisamment ce qui se passe derrire. C'est une question de confort.

En plus savoir ce qui se passe derrire est plus que souvent inutile en production (donc en entreprise) c'est plus souvent d'autres problmatiques que la compilation qui sont poses. 

Pour moi la productivit c'est l'automatisation des tches rien  voir avec l'utilisation d'un outil graphique ou textuel  la emacs/vim puisque souvent les 2 le permettent.

----------


## _skip

Etrangement, presque tous ceux qui utilisent des diteurs de texte ont tendance  se croire _tellement_ meilleurs que les gens qui utilisent un IDE...  ::mouarf:: 

Ca fait peur franchement de constater les clichs qu'on se mange tout au long de ce topic. Juger un outil ou une catgorie d'outils en partant de l'ide que ceux qui les utilisent sont des adeptes de la qualit minimale qui ne cherchent qu' cacher leur incomptence en faisant travailler des programmes  leur place c'est sr que c'est trs raliste.

----------


## jabbounet

> rangement, presque tous ceux qui utilisent des diteurs de texte ont tendance  se croire tellement meilleurs que les gens qui utilisent un IDE... 
> 
> Ca fait peur franchement de constater les clichs qu'on se mange tout au long de ce topic. Juger un outil ou une catgorie d'outils en partant de l'ide que ceux qui les utilisent sont des adeptes de la qualit minimale qui ne cherchent qu' cacher leur incomptence en faisant travailler des programmes  leur place c'est sr que c'est trs raliste.


pas vraiment la qualit n'est pas dpendante de l'outil que tu utilise, sauf si tu utilise un marteau pour planter des vis, mais l c'est une autre histoire.

Personnellement je suis plus adepte de l'outil qui rpond  mes besoins et que je sais utiliser correctement parce que je comprend comment il marche.

----------


## hegros

Ce Graphique vs Texte me fait penser au vieux Windows vs Linux..

----------


## spirit_daemon

Ho, et c'est microsoft qui vient nous dire a, les premiers  tous modifier pour crer  leur image!

----------


## Luc Hermitte

> Ho, et c'est microsoft qui vient nous dire a [...]


???
Les grosses boites contiennent aussi des individus qui s'expriment en public o ils exposent leur propre opinion ...

----------


## Shaidak

> Ce Graphique vs Texte me fait penser au vieux Windows vs Linux..





> Ho, et c'est microsoft qui vient nous dire a, les premiers  tous modifier pour crer  leur image!


C'est une maladie de systmatiquement re-re-re-relancer ce troll ?  :8O:

----------


## Shaidak

> T'es pas oblig d'y participer en mme temps, les trolls les dveloppeurs on aime cela alors laisse nous tranquille et va discuter srieusement (sans troll) ailleurs


C'est bien ce que je comptais faire  ::mouarf::  d'autant que les rponses n'apportaient plus grand chose de constructif. Simplement est-il si anormal que cela de vouloir parler du sujet initial que des trolls prsents sur une multitude de posts ?

PS : Tu aimes les trolls, tout comme d'autres dveloppeurs, mais je ne pense pas tre une exception, donc ne gnralisons pas  ::roll::

----------


## B.AF

Cest dingue ce sujet...

J'ai quand mme l'impression que c'est un dialogue de sourds.

Le dveloppement c'est un contexte : on ne travaille pas seul comme  10, ni  100.

Il y a de trs bons IDE actuellement, qui facilitent la vie sur les projets.

Maintenant, oui, ils n'ont rien invent, il est tout  fait possible de faire la mme chose avec emac ou vi. 

En fait, c'est parler de la mme chose. 

Aprs dire que savoir coder c'est tout faire  la main, c'est super, on peut aussi dire dans ce cas qu'un cuisinier devrait savoir cultiver la terre, traire les vaches, vinifier, etc,etc...

Les API sont aujourd'hui trs vastes (eg. : JAVA, .NET), c'est quasi impossible de tout connaitre. Comme quelqu'un qui utilise boost depuis 6 semaines a un shift de raisonnement bien plus important que celui qui s'en sert depuis 6 ans.

Moi j'apprcie dans l'IDE d'une faon gnrale qu'il me simplifie la vie sur des certitudes sur lesquels je n'ai pas de valeur ajoute  le faire manuellement

J'aime avoir mes snippets, je trouve l'intellissense ou la possibilit de naviguer dans une API utile (pour se familiariser avec). Sauf que le fait d'avoir des templates ou des snippets n'est pas propre  lIDE moderne.

Sil le faut, je bosserai sur un VI nu, je l'ai dj fait, mais mme si VI est rigolo, j'tais pas trs productif, et intuitivement, j'ai fait des extensions shells, et autre pour btir un mini "ide".

La diffrence intellectuelle majeure que je vois entre les deux, et que la nouvelle gnration d'IDE est structurante - on peut envisager des structur sa code base et ses process sur base de l'IDE, alors que l'ancienne est contextuelle - on peut envisager de structure l'diteur en fonction du code base et des process.

Mais je pense que les deux sont utiles, car a correspond  la dmarche de 
- Avoir les bons outils
- Faire voluer ses outils
- Mesurer sa productivit

Et parfois vivre avec son temps; c'est bien; ce qui n'empche pas de vrifier que ce n'est pas la reproduction ignorante d'une problmatique vieille de 10 ans.

----------


## jabbounet

> Aprs dire que savoir coder c'est tout faire  la main, c'est super, on peut aussi dire dans ce cas qu'un cuisinier devrait savoir cultiver la terre, traire les vaches, vinifier, etc,etc...


Pour tre plus exact sur le cuisinier, il y'a ceux qui te serve des assemblages de surgels, et ceux qui vont faire leur march pour aller chercher des produits frais du terroir pour faire leur plats....

Il ne faut pas confondre les mtiers de cuisinier, fermier et viticulteur, cela n'a rien a voir.

----------


## B.AF

> Pour tre plus exact sur le cuisinier, il y'a ceux qui te serve des assemblages de surgels, et ceux qui vont faire leur march pour aller chercher des produits frais du terroir pour faire leur plats....
> 
> Il ne faut pas confondre les mtiers de cuisinier, fermier et viticulteur, cela n'a rien a voir.


Nous sommes d'accord.
Choisir ses produits n'a jamais signifi pouvoir les produire.

----------


## jabbounet

> Nous sommes d'accord.
> Choisir ses produits n'a jamais signifi pouvoir les produire.


oui mais je prfre quand mme aller chez celui qui fait son march et qui connais les produits de son terroir, plutt que celui qui assemble des surgels.

----------


## Jidefix

> oui mais je prfre quand mme aller chez celui qui fait son march et qui connais les produits de son terroir, plutt que celui qui assemble des surgels.


a dpend: s'il te fait payer deux fois plus cher, parce que forcment il a plus de frais (et moins de surgels mouarf!), je ne pense pas que tout le monde suive ton exemple.

----------


## _skip

Je verrais plutt les choses de cette faon :
Quel bcheron fait le meilleur bois de chauffage? Celui qui utilise une hache ou celui qui fait a avec une fendeuse hydraulique?

C'est pas le mme effort, pas la mme dure, pas la mme prcision et pas forcment les mmes risques de se blesser. Mais dans les 2 cas, son client, c'est juste le bois qui l'intresse.

----------


## B.AF

> Je verrais plutt les choses de cette faon :
> Quel bcheron fait le meilleur bois de chauffage? Celui qui utilise une hache ou celui qui fait a avec une fendeuse hydraulique?
> 
> C'est pas le mme effort, pas la mme dure, pas la mme prcision et pas forcment les mmes risques de se blesser. Mais dans les 2 cas, son client, c'est juste le bois qui l'intresse.


Exactement, si je vais au restaurant, je m'attends  bien manger avec un service de qualit.

Pour que ce soit viable, le restaurateur doit aussi faire des choix et des arbitrages. Sur le cot des produits, sur le cot de stockage, sur le cot d'approvisionnement, sur les boissons....

L'informatique est identique. Et un cuisinier qui passe son temps  faire autre chose que la cuisine o qui le fait d'une faon qui rend l'activit inique a ne sert  rien.

----------


## jabbounet

> Ca dpend: s'il te fait payer deux fois plus cher, parce que forcment il a plus de frais (et moins de surgels mouarf!), je ne pense pas que tout le monde suive ton exemple.


Les surgels je peux me les rchauffer chez moi pas besoin de payer un cuisinier pour cela, et non ce n'est pas forcment moins cher si tu sais ou tu va...

----------


## narutobaka

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas un dveloppeur expriment.

Par contre une chose est sr sans l'autocompltion (intellisense sous VS8), j'en passerai du temps  rechercher sur la msdn pour connaitre tous les membres et proprit d'un objet avec lequel je travaille.

Aprs il est vrai que je suis pas du tout pointu sur "ce qui se passe derrire" quand je fait F5.

Je sais en gros les grandes lignes.

Mais j'en saurais pas beaucoup plus aprs avoir compil avec vbc dans cmd.

En tout cas dans le dveloppement d'application lourde j'aurai du mal  me passer de l'EDI, rien que pour manipuler les objets.

Pour le dveloppement Web je ne pense pas que a soit la mme problmatique et la un simple notepad++ suffit. Cependant avec les framework qui commence  tre de plus en plus orient objet notepad ++ restera -t-il vraiment suffisant?

++

----------


## ymoreau

On a beau dire il y a des fonctionnalits fournies par les IDE rcents qui facilitent et acclrent la saisie du code sans pour autant masquer le fonctionnement. Le vrai danger a n'est pas d'utiliser les outils plus complets, mais plutt de ne pas savoir ce qu'on a pas  faire  la main.

Si on faisait l'analogie des fonctionnalits des outils avec les fonctionnalits du code, on pourrait galement dire "celui qui ne recode pas la STL  chaque projet ne sait pas programmer", a n'a pas de sens...

----------


## ZeRevo

Utiliser un IDE c'est comme utiliser un moteur de recherche comme Google, a permet de travailler beaucoup plus vite.
Certains vivent dans le pass, laissons-les. Il existe le train et l'avion et pourtant certains prfrent voyager en vlo, a met plus de temps mais le rsultat est le mme.

----------


## jabbounet

> Utiliser un IDE c'est comme utiliser un moteur de recherche comme Google, a permet de travailler beaucoup plus vite.
> Certains vivent dans le pass, laissons les. Il existe le train et l'avion et pourtant certains prfrent voyager en vlo, a met plus de temps mais le rsultat est le mme


C'est bien de savoir se servir de ces outils ils sont trs utiles dans les phases de dveloppement, mais il faut aussi savoir s'en passer.

Je me suis plusieurs fois retrouv  faire des mise en production chez des clients  ou le seul diteur autoris dans cet environnement tait 'vi' et les accs internet taient  bannis

----------


## ZeRevo

oui bien sr j'ai pas dit qu'il fallait pas l'utiliser mais pour du gros dveloppement il y a des outils qui peuvent nous aider, je trouve a pratique

----------


## Valter

Trs bonne question. C'est vrai qu'avec toutes les fonctionnalits de visual studio  ::): 
Enfin bon, tant qu'il y la coloration syntaxique, je pense que le dveloppeur pourra y arriver (en cherchant sur Google un peu plutt que de regarder la documentation visual directement).

----------


## rafar

*nirgal76* :_
En rsum, il n'y a pas de mauvais outils, il n'y a que des mauvais usages (et des mauvais dveloppeurs surtout)_. 

*Herve-Loiret* :_
Non sans plaisanter, aprs l'encapsulation des donnes qui est un principe de base de la programmation oriente, moi je dis vive l'encapsulation des connaissances.*_ 

Franchement, tout est dit.

Je code en windev depuis 1 mois, j'ai une formation de 6 mois en dveloppement plus gnral, et aucune exprience; je suis sans doute le plus inexpriment de tous les intervenants.
Mais a  ne m'empche pas de voir que les problmatiques souleves ici sont valables dans tous les domaines;
cette discussion provoque beaucoup de ractions parce que le vrai problme s'tend bien au-del du dveloppement informatique, mais trop d'intervenants s'obstinent  ne rpondre que du point de vue du dveloppement, sur des points de dtails, ils ont tous raison  leur faon, et on en finit pas.

Plus le temps passe, plus les systmes (au sens propre, philo du terme) crs par l'humain se complexifient, des sous-domaines d'activits deviennent des sciences  part entire, avec des besoins, des comptences, des problmatiques et des outils particuliers...

Un exemple tout bte: la mdecine se rsumait il y a pas si longtemps  arracher des dents et  faire des saignes, maintenant on a des dentistes, des neurologues, des kin', etc...

Heureusement, qu'un dentiste n'a pas besoin de comprendre ce que fait le neurologue ou le kin, sinon 150 d'tudes ne suffiraient pas;
 heureusement qu'un mdecin bac+8 n'a pas besoin de connatre la biochimie pour savoir ce qui se passe dans le corps du patient quand il administre tel ou tel mdoc, et caetera...

Pour mon esprit naf et simplificateur, ceux qui veulent des mdecins-biochimistes veulent le beurre et l'argent du beurre, croient srement au grand-soir,  la justice et  l'galit dans le monde, et ce sont sans doute les mmes gens qui voudraient que les universits franaises soient ouvertes  tous pour pas cher mais aient le niveau des coles d'lite, et je pourrais continuer longtemps...car c'est pas une discussion informatique, c'est politico-philosophique! :;):

----------


## madfu

> Utiliser un IDE c'est comme utiliser un moteur de recherche comme Google, a permet de travailler beaucoup plus vite.
> Certains vivent dans le pass, laissons-les. Il existe le train et l'avion et pourtant certains prfrent voyager en vlo, a met plus de temps mais le rsultat est le mme.


Aprs il faut voir ce qu'on entend par IDE, d'aprs moi tous les projets consquents se dveloppent aujourd'hui avec un IDE qui peut prendre la forme :
- d'un diteur VI bien configur, entour d'une batterie de scripts schells de builds et lancement de tests en tous genres et grs pourquoi pas dans un gestionnaire de fentres en mode texte
- ou d'un diteur graphique style netbeans / visual studio
j'ai tendance  utiliser la deuxime mthode pour la plupart de mes dveloppements, mais je bosse aussi avec d'autres quipes qui prfrent eux la mthode VI & co et trs honntement on est trs comparable question productivit, c'est avant tout une question de prfrence.

----------


## jabbounet

> Aprs il faut voir ce qu'on entend par IDE, d'aprs moi tous les projets consquents se dveloppent aujourd'hui avec un IDE qui peut prendre la forme :
> - d'un diteur VI bien configur, entour d'une batterie de scripts schells de builds et lancement de tests en tous genres et grs pourquoi pas dans un gestionnaire de fentres en mode texte
> - ou d'un diteur graphique style netbeans / visual studio
> j'ai tendance  utiliser la deuxime mthode pour la plupart de mes dveloppements, mais je bosse aussi avec d'autres quipes qui prfrent eux la mthode VI & co et trs honntement on est trs comparable question productivit, c'est avant tout une question de prfrence.


+1 
Comme disent certains collgues, chacun possde sa faon d'tre efficace, imposer un diteur/EDI  quelqu'un c'est un peu comme demander  un plombier d'utiliser un marteau piqueur pour rparer les tuyauteries.

----------


## el_slapper

> +1 
> comme dise certains collgues, chacun possde sa faon d'tre efficace, imposer un diteur/EDI a quelqu'un c'est un peu comme demander a un plombier d'utiliser un marteau piqueur pour rparer les tuyauteries.


Et encore +1

L'important n'est pas "quel est le meilleur outil", mais "quel est le meilleur outil pour moi"

----------


## e-ric

> 100% d'accord avec ce monsieur, je dveloppe depuis 1981, et je continue a dvelopper avec un simple diteur de texte. Pour moi les dveloppeurs de nos jours se ne sont que des petits curieux qui ne savait pas quoi faire de leur temps et vu que Microsoft  "dmicratis" la programmation pour tout le monde, ceux-ci on vu la une bonne oportunit pour faire quelque chose dans leur vie, mais que l'on ne se trompe pas, ce ne seront jamais de vrais programmeurs mais des amateurs qui savent se servir d'outils un peu pro, parce que quand il faut faire quelque chose "tout main", ses gens son compltement perdus.


Bonjour

Qui peut prtendre dire ce qu'est un VRAI dveloppeur ? Cela fait 15 ans que je travaille dans le dveloppement, j'avoue que je n'ai pas une rponse bien claire  ce sujet. Vous semblez avoir une question dfinitive sur le sujet.

L'outil n'est rien sans une certaine matrise, il vaut mieux travailler avec celui sur lequel on est le plus  l'aise. Le prtendu litisme des "tout en ligne de commande" m'amuse beaucoup. Il faut choisir l'outil de prfrence en fonction du problme  rsoudre. Les guerres de religion (tout Java, tout C, tout .Net), cela devrait tre du pass.

Dans la vraie vie, il n'est pas toujours facile de faire du boulot dont on serait fier, on ne nous donne pas toujours le temps. Donc on rencontre souvent du code de m...e mais l'auteur a pu se dcourager. Cela ne m'empche pas d'enrager quand je tombe face  certaines horreurs, je tente parfois de corriger mais c'est pas toujours faisable.

Je trouve que votre opinion est bien tranche pourtant il n'y a pas de quoi. L'exprience n'est pas forcment une excuse pour justifier tout et n'importe quoi.

----------


## B.AF

On dveloppe toujours mieux que les autres. Je ne connais pas un dveloppeur qui ne se plaigne pas du code des autres (Et surtout le dveloppeur C++ !). C'est quasiment une forme de comportement tribal.
D'ailleurs, plus le langage est illisible et incomprhensible (genre C++; Perl; regex...) et le code compliqu, plus le dveloppeur a l'impression que son code est bon. 

Il y en a trois familles : 
Ceux qui dveloppent pour les autres et donc n'ont pas grand chose  faire ni de l'outil ni de la technologie et qui s'adaptent et prennent plus de plaisir  satisfaire l'utilisateur final. 
Prenant la technologie comme un moyen, il s'agit des curieux qui n'hsitent jamais  prendre leur dernire trouvaille pour raliser un nouveau projet, et sur lequel la qualit du code sera inversement proportionnel  la volont de faire plaisir au client. Dans sa version dangereuse il peut dire qu'une question n'est pas importante parce que c'est de la technologie. C'est typiquement celui qui met des singletons partout parce que "c'est plus facile" et qui absolument vouloir des services Rest avec un client HTML5 avec un pol en timer. Le risque c'est que son code est vite plein de librairies bta, alpha ou de trucs tlchargs dont personne ne sait trop ce que a donnera. 
Il n'a jamais fini dans les dlais mais il a pens  autre chose de sympa qu'il va te montrer.Ceux qui dveloppent pour eux et qui n'ont aucun plaisir dans l'utilit finale tant qu'ils utilisent ce qu'ils veulent et qui ont des dogmes sur l'outillage et les technos  priori de tout sujet. C'est souvent l que l'on trouve les envoles sur le libre, le "old school", les conflits de thorie et une resistance  la nouveaut forte. Typiquement, ceux l sont les ennemis du NoSQL, font de l'utilisation d'une techno une guerre de religion. Avec souvent au terme une excellente technicit, mais  canaliser sous peine qu'elle soit rpandue dans des mandres d'architecture incomprhensible.  Typiquement, tu lui demandes de construire une architecture et un tool de dveloppement; il commence par r-crire le threading si c'est un furieux, ou il commence par dvelopper des gnrateurs de code pour un ORM si c'est un jeune, o il commence par crire tout ce qui a t ajout dans le Framework depuis 10 ans mais qui par principe est mal fait. Au bout de 9 mois, tu obtiens un framework qui contient 9000 classes, dont 95% sont des interfaces avec une mthode. Quand tu lui demandes de dvelopper quelquechose, il est toujours  la bourre parce qu'il faut qu'il dveloppe un truc de bas niveau ou qu'il faut patcher un truc ou qu'il faut dployer 62 nouveaux serveurs et que la machine virtuelle est en rade.Ceux qui dveloppent par hasard ou par ncessit (scientifiques) et qui n'aime pas particulirement a. Comme tous les gens mis devant le fait accompli, il dispose d'un recul vident car ils n'ont pas passionn le sujet du dbat. Il s'agit souvent de profils trs intressant car restant dans la simplicit maximum; et souvent trs limits car ils ne prennent pas vraiment de plaisir.

----------


## ThomasR

> D'ailleurs, plus le langage est illisible et incomprhensible (genre C++; Perl; regex...) et le code compliqu, plus le dveloppeur a l'impression que son code est bon.


Je ne sais pas dans quel micro-climat tu te trouves mais pour moi a a toujours t l'inverse, plus le code parait complexe et plus je me dis que j'ai foir quelque-part, alors je reprends tout, j'imagine que c'est le cas galement pour une large majorit de dveloppeurs.

J'aime beaucoup ce que tu dis par la suite  :;):

----------


## jabbounet

> On dveloppe toujours mieux que les autres. Je ne connais pas un dveloppeur qui ne se plaigne pas du code des autres (Et surtout le dveloppeur C++ !). C'est quasiment une forme de comportement tribal.


Me concernant, non j'ai dj vu des codes trs propres et bien foutu et que je n'ai pas dvelopp, parfois chez des concurrents (l a fait mal de le reconnaitre). En gnral ils provenaient de gens qui avaient compris la philosophie sous-jacentes des technos qu'ils utilisaient et qui comprenaient le domaine fonctionnel dans lequel ils voluaient.

De plus pour voluer dans une technos, il faut savoir reconnaitre quand une application est bien faite retenir pourquoi s'en inspirer ventuellement plus tard, et aussi savoir ce qui est  viter et surtout dans quels cas d'utilisation.




> D'ailleurs, plus le langage est illisible et incomprhensible (genre C++; Perl; regex...) et le code compliqu, plus le dveloppeur a l'impression que son code est bon.


Du code lisible et du code illisible c'est possible dans tous les langages/technos, de mme pour le code simple/compliqu.

Personnellement je suis satisfait quand le code est suffisamment simple pour que n'importe quel dveloppeur soit capable de le relire de le comprendre et le maintenir sans se faire de nud au cerveau. En gnral les choses simples sont souvent efficaces et plus facile a maintenir.

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.




> Pour mon esprit naf et simplificateur, ceux qui veulent des mdecins-biochimistes veulent le beurre et l'argent du beurre


Bof, l on parle de dveloppeurs qui utilisent des diteurs et/ou des IDE, on reste dans le mme domaine et la comparaison peut se faire ...

Pour ma part, je suis d'accord avec la majorit qui dit qu'il faut utiliser les outils avec lequel on est le plus  l'aise mais je suis aussi d'accord avec le fait qu'il est toujours mieux d'avoir un minimum d'exprience sur les deux types d'environnements noncs. Ceci dit, cela n'empchera pas un dveloppeur d'tre bon techniquement si celui-ci ne sait utiliser qu'un IDE mais c'est toujours une comptence de plus de savoir utiliser un diteur (l'inverse tant vrais galement).

De toutes faons, le plus important chez un dveloppeur AMHA c'est de dvelopper avec mthode et de documenter son projet afin qu'il reste maintenable par les autres (tude-analyse de faisabilit, spcifications, conception, codage, tests, intgration). Beaucoup sont trs comptant techniquement (bonne connaissance du langage, des outils, etc) mais leur code n'est pas toujours maintenus car il n'est pas document et les autres qui passent derrire lui n'ont soit pas la comptence, soit pas le temps de faire de la rtro ingnierie.

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## ManusDei

> Du code lisible et du code illisible c'est possible dans tous les langages/technos, de mme pour le code simple/compliqu.


Y a une rumeur qui dit qu'en ADA c'est plus difficile de faire du code illisible  ::mouarf:: 

Pour revenir au sujet de base, en prenant mon cas (tudiant), oui, je sais dvelopper avec un diteur de texte, mais, pour prendre l'exemple du C, crire mon Makefile  la main alors que j'ai un environnement de dveloppement qui peut le faire pour moi, c'est une perte de temps (temps que je peux passer  apprendre  me servir d'une nouvelle bibliothque, par exemple).

Bref je sais faire, mais j'ai des outils qui le font pour moi, alors pourquoi je devrais le faire  la main ?

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ceci dit, cela n'empchera pas un dveloppeur d'tre bon techniquement si celui-ci ne sait utiliser qu'un IDE mais c'est toujours une comptence de plus de savoir utiliser un diteur (l'inverse tant vrais galement).


Je suis d'accord avec toi. 
Je tiens juste  rappeler, que le temps n'tant pas extensible, qui dit "une comptence en plus  savoir utiliser un truc qu'on utilise pas" dit aussi "une comptence en moins ailleurs, et potentiellement dans un domaine utile"....  ::ccool::

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Je tiens juste  rappeler, que le temps n'tant pas extensible, qui dit "une comptence en plus  savoir utiliser un truc qu'on utilise pas" dit aussi "une comptence en moins ailleurs, et potentiellement dans un domaine utile"....


C'est pas faux mais de l  dire qu'utiliser un autre type d'environnement que celui que tu utilise habituellement est une comptence totalement inutile : Tu peut parfois tre amen sur certaines plateformes  utiliser un EDI comme tu peut parfois tre oblig sur certains serveurs non graphiques de dvelopper via un diteur comme vi (notamment pour le scripting) ... Aprs il faut savoir ordonner par degrs d'utilit (personnel) les comptences  acqurir.

----------


## jabbounet

> Bref je sais faire, mais j'ai des outils qui le font pour moi, alors pourquoi je devrais le faire  la main ?


trois raisons issue de l'exprience:

1/ Avoir un ide du fonctionnement de ces outils n'est pas ngligeable, ce sont des logiciels comme les autres.

2/ Tu peux te retrouver dans des environnements de travail ou certains outils sont imposs (gestion de conf/chaine de compilation) et la ton outil qui fait pas tout seul peut passer  la trappe dans certains cas.

3/ Avoir un plugin sur ton diteur qui te fait tout ce boulot c'est bien. Mais lorsque tu dois partager ton appli avec d'autre  et que ces derniers utilisent d'autre outils qui ne sont pas compatible avec ton diteur tre capable de leur expliquer comment ton application se compile peut avoir son utilit.

et un peu de culture informatique a ne fait pas de mal au dveloppeur.

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est pas faux mais de l  dire qu'utiliser un autre type d'environnement que celui que tu utilises habituellement est une comptence totalement inutile : Tu peut parfois tre amen sur certaines plateformes  utiliser un EDI comme tu peux parfois tre oblig sur certains serveurs non graphiques de dvelopper via un diteur comme vi (notamment pour le scripting) ... Aprs il faut savoir ordonner par degrs d'utilit (personnel) les comptences  acqurir.


Exactement.  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> du texte


J'ai mis que je savais faire, c'est--dire que j'en ai fait, et que je saurais le refaire si besoin est.

Donc tant que je peux utiliser mon outil, je ne vois pas de raison de ne pas le faire.

----------


## jabbounet

> J'ai mis que je savais faire, c'est--dire que j'en ai fait, et que je saurais le refaire si besoin est.
> 
> Donc tant que je peux utiliser mon outil, je ne vois pas de raison de ne pas le faire.


j'ai jamais dit que je n'tais pas d'accord avec l'utilisation d'outils qui simplifient la vie, simplement regarder un peu sous le capot, savoir comment il est possible de faire quelque chose d'quivalent n'est pas un perte de temps.

l'avoir fait plusieurs fois  la main pour voir comment faire aide a fixer la connaissance. 
maintenant si tes profs te l'imposent systmatiquement c'est un peu bte.

----------


## ManusDei

> maintenant si tes profs te l'impose systmatiquement c'est un peu bte.


Plutt que les profs, c'est surtout certains de mes camarades de promotion qui estiment que si tu ne codes pas ton makefile sous vi en mode texte, ton projet est pas maintenable, ou a toutes les chances de se planter (et j'exagre  peine).

----------


## Fenn_

J'ai l'impression que c'est un faux dbat non?
Effectivement, chacun va avoir ses prfrences et ses habitudes. 
Mais le dveloppement, c'est un mtier de service quelque part, non?
Si on tombe dans un environnement o sont utiliss d'autres outils/technos que ceux que l'on a l'habitude d'employer,  nous de nous adapter, on ne va pas refaire l'infrastructure de l'environnement parce que cela ne nous plat pas.

Je suis dveloppeur .Net (encore en formation), j'utilise un IDE (en faisant gaffe quand mme au code gnr derrire), je bosse sous windows...

Si demain on me demande de coder en Java sous diteur de texte avec un framework donn sur une machine Linux (ce qui a quand mme peu de chance d'arriver si je suis embauch rapport  mon CV xD), je ne vais pas me mettre  chouiner ou  gueuler comme un putois, que les choix me plaisent ou non. Parce que dans les grandes lignes, mes algos, mes entits, mes relations etc, ce seront les mmes, et la partie qui m'clate c'est a.
Aprs, arriv  l'implmentation, c'est sr que ma productivit va en prendre un coup, surtout au dmarrage. 
L'important c'est de s'assurer que le "commanditaire" (entendre par l celui qui planifie le boulot) en ait conscience, histoire qu'il ne soit pas pris au dpourvu.
Et d'avoir un accs  la doc ncessaire et suffisante pour ne pas avoir  casser les pieds de quelqu'un toutes les 5 minutes.

Faut voir a  la fois comme un dfi et une source d'enrichissement personnel.

Geindre qu'on a pas ce qu'on veut, c'est dsagrable pour l'entourage, et c'est totalement improductif.

----------


## jblecanard

> Plutt que les profs, c'est surtout certains de mes camarades de promotion qui estiment que si tu ne codes pas ton makefile sous vi en mode texte, ton projet est pas maintenable, ou a toutes les chances de se planter (et j'exagre  peine).


Trs amusant, surtout que rdiger un makefile  la main, c'est antdiluvien comme technique, et vraiment dommage quand on a de bien meilleurs outils (je pense  CMake mais il y en a d'autres). C'est le mme genre de branques qui font un projet en GTK+ alors qu'on le leur avait demand en ligne de commande et qui se tape une bulle parce que leur bazar est bugu.

Pour rpondre  la question du post, oui, je sais tout faire  la mano et je sais ce que fait mon IDE. D'ailleurs, mon IDE ne produit peu ou pas de code : il m'aide principalement  naviguer dans celui-ci et  grer le SCM maison, et quoi qu'on en dise, aller se mettre dans le bon fichier au bon endroit est coteux en temps.

J'ai utilis VI pendant un bon moment et c'est franchement trop litiste. Oui on peut tre efficace sur VI avec une bonne batterie de scripts et tout le bazar... mais a reste pas pratique  utiliser. Le concept "je n'utilise que le clavier" n'est plus valable selon moi dans un environnement industriel ou tu dois coder vite et souvent copier-coller des morceaux de code pour le rorganiser ou rutiliser un autre code. Surtout que les diteurs de texte modernes commencent  avoir des fonctionnalits d'dition de texte et des raccourcis clavier assez pousss.

Une autre raison qui me pousse  m'loigner de telles solutions est le fait qu'on est souvent confronts  changer d'environnement. Par exemple, au boulot j'utilise VS et chez moi j'utilise Eclipse. Et bien heureusement qu'une bonne partie des raccourcis clavier sont les mmes, parce que sinon a me rendrait vite fou !

Les vieux geeks qui ne jurent que par VI et Emacs me font bien rigoler. Qu'ils les utilisent s'ils en ont envie, mais qu'ils ne viennent pas me faire des leons de productivit, parce que a n'a aucun sens tant les critres sont nombreux et hautement variables d'une personne  une autre. Et comme le dit Fenn, il faut savoir s'adapter  chaque environnement plutt que vouloir imposer sa sauce.

Et au fait, ces gens l, ils dbuguent avec quoi ? Avec gdb en ligne de commande ? J'aimerai bien en trouver un qui ose me dfendre qu'on dbugue plus efficacement en ligne de commande qu'avec l'assistance d'un IDE. Et qu'on ne me parle pas de cette horreur appele ddd.

----------


## zecreator

Moi aussi j'ai dbut sur Amstrad CPC et Thomson MO5  faire du code au kilomtre...

Mais bon, la conjoncture a chang, il faut vivre avec son temps. Les machines et les outils changent, faut faire avec.

Il est temps de comprendre que ce que les entreprises appellent un dveloppeur pro, c'est un dveloppeur pas cher et qui produit vite. Pas un pisseur de code sur un vieux Notepad+...

lol.

----------


## ThomasR

Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais pas sr qu'une des caractristiques d'un dveloppeur "pro" soit sa tarification journalire ("qu'il cote pas cher").

Un dveloppeur pro est un dveloppeur qui dveloppe vite et fait du code de bonne qualit, quelque-soit le moyen.

----------


## zecreator

C'est juste que l'on attend un codeur qui respectent les standards actuels de dveloppement.

Aujourd'hui, par exemple, faire du Java Pro sans Spring ou Struts est trs mal peru.

Comme faire du PHP sans Zend, c'est trs mal compris.

Bref, OUI c'est un avantage de savoir coder en dehors des "normes", NON ce n'est pas un critre de qualit.

----------


## _skip

> Aujourd'hui, par exemple, faire du Java Pro sans Spring ou Struts est trs mal peru.


C'est le cas dans ton entreprise? Parce qu'ici c'est un peu le contraire, on essaie de se dtacher de ce genre de technologie, ceci  cause de la perte de matrise du dveloppeur face  l'excs de magie voodoo dans spring.

----------


## fred.lokote

> Moi aussi j'ai dbut sur Amstrad CPC et Thomson MO5  faire du code au kilomtre...
> 
> Mais bon, la conjoncture a chang, il faut vivre avec son temps. Les machines et les outils changent, faut faire avec.
> 
> Il est temps de comprendre que ce que les entreprises appellent un dveloppeur pro, c'est un dveloppeur pas cher et qui produit vite. Pas un pisseur de code sur un vieux Notepad+...
> 
> lol.


haaa les vieux machines... on faisait des trucs incroyables en une dizaine de lignes au bloc notes

j'ai trouv un vieux code qui affiche du voxel sur ms-dos avec seulement 20 lignes de code

si je veux le porter dans windows, a ne va plus reprsenter que 1% du code... les 99% du code restant consistant  afficher le truc dans windows  ::mouarf:: 




sinon un dveloppeur pro... c'est surtout un dveloppeur qui gagne sa vie en faisant du dveloppement... en aucun cas a ne signifie que c'est un bon dveloppeur qui fait du super code bien propre

le profil qu'on cherche bien souvent dans les boites c'est plutt le mec qui sait rcuprer des librairies qu'il aurait t bien incapable de coder, et qui va les implmenter  l'arrache dans une UI bcle bien dgueulasse avec des if( state=="menu" ) else if ( state=="loader" ) else ... et autres var1 var2 var3 var4 var5 var6 ou encore for( i < 646546 ) libusinagaz.init() libusinagaz.creeobjetdontjavaisbesoindelecreerqunefoisenfait(addrobj) libusinagaz.appelfonction(addrobj)  ... au moins un stagiaire niveau 5eme qui ne sait ni ce qu'est un tat ni un tableau ni un init, il pourra s'y retrouver

----------


## B.AF

> C'est le cas dans ton entreprise? Parce qu'ici c'est un peu le contraire, on essaie de se dtacher de ce genre de technologie, ceci  cause de la perte de matrise du dveloppeur face  l'excs de magie voodoo dans spring.


Si tu as l'occasion de regarder le code de spring, tu risques de voir plus de voodoo que de magie... ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Effectivement, je dcourage aussi l'usage des frameworks  tout faire. C'est hyper intrusif, et quoi qu'en dise les dfenseurs du framework, avoir les sources, a n'arrange rien. Je ne me risquerai pas  faire un projet autour d'un fork de spring et donc de devoir grer le framework comme un projet  part entire.

----------


## zecreator

> Si tu as l'occasion de regarder le code de spring, tu risques de voir plus de voodoo que de magie...
> 
> Effectivement, je dcourage aussi l'usage des frameworks  tout faire. C'est hyper intrusif, et quoi qu'en dise les dfenseurs du framework, avoir les sources, a n'arrange rien. Je ne me risquerai pas  faire un projet autour d'un fork de spring et donc de devoir grer le framework comme un projet  part entire.


M'enfin, bizarrement, beaucoup de projets tournant autour de Java demande une matrise de ces Frameworks (Sping et/ou Strusts), pariel pour PHP.

Et a commence  affecter galement d'autres technos, comme Flex par exemple, ou de plus en plus on demande de matriser Cairngorm et/ou PureMVC.

Le mtier de dveloppeur commence  se rduire dans ces comptences (en mme temps que son salaire d'ailleurs). Aujourd'hui, on veut pouvoir produire rapidement une application maintenable et standardise dans son architecture. D'o l'immense succs des Frameworks.

----------


## ThomasR

> Aujourd'hui, par exemple, faire du Java Pro sans Spring ou Struts est trs mal peru.
> 
> Comme faire du PHP sans Zend, c'est trs mal compris.


Je suis pas du tout d'accord, les comptences ne sont pas juges sur la connaissance de frameworks mais dans la comprhension relle du langage. 
Par contre, si une entreprise travaille avec tel ou tel framework il est vident qu'ils privilgierons un candidat connaissant ces framework. Dans le cas contraire il n'y a pas d'incomprhension.

Aussi, il existe d'autres frameworks que Zend, aussi connus ou plus (CI, Kohana).




> (baisse) en mme temps que son salaire d'ailleurs


Sur quoi bases-tu ceci ? ton exprience personnelle ?

----------


## zecreator

> Je suis pas du tout d'accord, les comptences ne sont pas juges sur la connaissance de frameworks mais dans la comprhension relle du langage. 
> Par contre, si une entreprise travaille avec tel ou tel framework il est vident qu'ils privilgieront un candidat connaissant ces framework. Dans le cas contraire il n'y a pas d'incomprhension.
> 
> Aussi, il existe d'autres frameworks que Zend, aussi connus ou plus (CI, Kohana).
> 
> 
> Sur quoi bases-tu ceci ? ton exprience personnelle ?


Mes constats sont surtout lis  mon exprience face  des recrutements dans les SSII.

J'ai senti (dans ce cas) que l'on cherche surtout  cloisonner les dveloppeurs dans telle ou telle technologie, avec telle ou telle mthode de dveloppement. 

Il est vrai que j'ai une "sniorit" honorable, et j'arrive (encore)  faire sourire lorsque je parle de mes dbuts sur des vieilles machines. Mais si tu n'es pas expert dans une techno aujourd'hui, tu as du mal  te vendre  bon prix (mme si t'es capable de coder sur un bloc-note et de compiler en ligne de commande).

"Les dveloppeurs savent-ils encore dvelopper avec un diteur de texte ?"

Je dirai OUI. De nombreux jeunes dveloppeurs savent dvelopper par un diteur de texte, mais s'ils le font moins, c'est pour rpondre  une conomie d'entreprise. Maintenant, des IDE comme Eclipse peuvent-ils tre assimils  des super diteurs de textes ? Si c'est le cas, alors la majorits des dveloppeurs codent sur un diteur de texte  ::): 

Cdt.

----------


## mptijr

> D'autre part, nous sommes dans un monde press,ou le temps et le resultat compte beaucoup. Dans une entreprise on a rarement besoin la qualit du code mais plutot la qualit du resultat. Le client s'enfou de ce qui se trouve derriere l'ecran mais plutot que son besoin est satisfait. D'ou la necessit des environnement graphiques avec completion.
> SIDIBE Ali-Broma


je suis d'accord avec ton ide lorsque le programmeur se trouve dans un environnement de production (en entreprise par exemple). 

Mais pour un apprenant je pense qu'il doit imprativement dbuter par la console  (vi par exemple) ou en utilisant un diteur de texte comme le bloc note. il comprendra plus le processus de compilation et habitu  la maintenance du code via la console, il sera super sur l'environnement graphique  la longue.

----------


## gene69

si ces outils se sont dvelopps c'est qu'il y avait un march. Jusqu' prsent les SSII et les diteurs de logiciels ne sont pas des organisations philanthropiques.

----------

